# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Out 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2012 às 00:51)

Bem fresco em Lamas de Mouro...descerá muito mais?


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2012 às 00:56)

Sigo com *14,2ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...definitivamente será bem mais fresca a madrugada...


----------



## Veterano (1 Out 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Muito sol e vento fraco neste início de semana. Estão para já 14,2º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2012 às 10:37)

Bom dia, por Braga *19ºC*, sol e algumas núvens altas.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Out 2012 às 16:13)

Boas tardes

O dia apresenta-se com céu pouco nublado (nebulosidade média\alta) e com vento fraco.
Há bastante neblina difusa.
A madrugada foi fresca mas o dia está primaveril

Dados atuais e extremos até ao momento:


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2012 às 22:47)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *11.3 ºc* 

máxima: *21.3 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 14.1 ºc 

Vento: NNW: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.6 Hpa

Humidade: 88 %

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, manhã fresca e tarde agradável.


----------



## Veterano (2 Out 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas, bastante orvalho e 12,1º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Out 2012 às 09:16)

Quando sai de casa estavam *11,3ºC*(7:50)
Já se notam as noites mais frias.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2012 às 15:18)

Boa tarde

Céu nublado por nebulosidade alta e agora também média - desde o início da tarde que alguma nebulosidade média tem vindo progressivamente a notar-se desde as zonas mais a oeste.
O vento é fraco.
De notar a noite que foi fresca, mas ainda assim longe de extremos; *Tmín: 8,1ºC *às 05.13h

*Atual
T: 21,8ºC
Hr: 45%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1021,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h de N
Rajada: 11,9 km\h​*


----------



## CptRena (2 Out 2012 às 16:34)

Boa tarde

Dia nublado, nuvens médias e altas, que quando o sol tenta espreitar fica uma luminosidade que dói. Agora o sol parece querer mostrar-se mais.
Já se nota bem o fresco da noite comparado com os dias ainda mornos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje:*

Mínima: *10.8 ºc*

Máxima: *19.8 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp:15.4 ºc

Vento: NW : 12 Km/h

Pressão : 1021.7 hpa

Humidade : 93%

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens médias,  de novo um início de manhã fresco, neste momento alguma nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Out 2012 às 22:42)

Boa noita

Tmax.21.1ºC

De momento 16.9ºC.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Out 2012 às 23:39)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *22,4ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,3ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *29,4km/h*


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2012 às 10:23)

Boa noite

Manhã de neblina, por aqui, que tem vindo a dissipar-se.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Out 2012 às 13:53)

Céu praticamente limpo...alguns cumulonimbus mais para o interior, mas por aqui bem agradável...Manhã não tão fresca como a anterior, apenas 15,7ºc durante a madrugada...talvez ainda seja batida até às 24h...
Actuais *19,3ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa, vento fraco de oeste...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2012 às 14:00)

Boa tarde

Por cá o céu apresentou-se constantemente muito nublado, com mais abertas ao início da manhã do que agora.
O sol lá vai timidamente espreitando aqui e ali...
O vento sopra fraco.

*Atual
T: 22,1ºC
Hr: 37%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa
Vento médio: 5,8 km\h de ONO
Rajada: 9,7 km\h​*


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite

Pela tarde, para NE-E (montanhas) havia muitas formações com textura fofa. Ao fim da tarde, e depois do por do sol houve uma paisagem fantástica de um céu vermelho fogo com o que pareceu ser _virga_ de alguns cirrus ou altocumulus, não sei precisar.


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2012 às 07:24)

Bons dias, 

início de dia fresco e com bastante nevoeiro..

*Actual*

tempª 9.5 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *9.3 ºc *)

Vento ESE:3 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 97 %

Está fresquinho..


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2012 às 12:03)

Lamas de Mouro a atingir, nesta madrugada, valores muito próximos da transição para os negativos. 







O futuro resumo diário do IM dará o veredicto final.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2012 às 13:46)

Boa tarde

Fresquinha a noite. Tipicamente outonal, a pedir um agasalho condizente com a época.
Agora está primaveril a pedir uma manga curta. Bem agradável já que estamos com vento fraco e céu limpo - alguma neblina difusa.

Dados atuais:






Precipitação deveremos ter lá para 2ª a 3ª feira. A probabilidade anda acima dos 60%, o que não deixa de ser interessante. Aguardemos...e apreciemos estes dias de (algum) sol.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Out 2012 às 20:18)

Manhã mais fresca deste Outono, mínima de *10,0ºc*...já deu para sentir a agradável sensação de ar fresco...Máxima de *21,2ºc*...
Dia de sol e vento predominante de NW...

Actuais *17,3ºc* e *74%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Out 2012 às 20:51)

Vários locais já com mínimas interessantes

Valores aproximados estações do IM:

Arouca - 5ºc
*Lamas de Mouro - 0ºc*
Ponte de Lima - 5ºc


----------



## Estação SP (4 Out 2012 às 23:03)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *23,6ºC*

Temperatura Mínima:* 9,8ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *20,9km/h*


*
Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 14,4ºC

Humidade: 85%

Vento: 1,1km/h de SW


----------



## ELJICUATRO (5 Out 2012 às 11:45)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vários locais já com mínimas interessantes
> 
> Valores aproximados estações do IM:
> 
> ...



Bom dia Caro MarioCabral,

De facto o Norte de Portugal teve mínimas bastante interessantes, na cidade galega (Verin) a mínima chegou a 1ºC e hoje está prevista uma máxima de 28ºC nessa localidade (amplitute térmica de 27ºC) 

Geadas brancas marcam o início deste outono......

Cmps.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2012 às 11:46)

Bom dia

Muito agradável este feriado.
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento é fraco.
Boa visibilidade numa atmosfera límpida hoje.

Tmín: 7,9ºC às 06.41h

*Atual
T: 22,9ºC
Hr: 30%
P.Orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 4,7 km\h de NE
Rajada: 6,5 km\h​*


----------



## CptRena (5 Out 2012 às 12:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se azul limpo e um sol bem brilhante e quente ( a sensação da irradiação pois claro) que é maior devido à menor perda de calor por convecção uma vez que o vento é fraco a calmo, ou era há meia hora atrás. Parece que agora começa a querer refrescar com alguma nortada mas ainda fraca.

22,6°C @ 65%
NO @ 7,6 G 7,9 km/h
1015hPa (ILHAVOG2 + 4hPa)


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2012 às 14:17)

MarioCabral disse:


> Valores aproximados estações do IM:
> 
> Arouca - 5ºc
> *Lamas de Mouro - 0ºc*
> Ponte de Lima - 5ºc





Gilmet disse:


> O futuro resumo diário do IM dará o veredicto final.



Ontem Lamas de Mouro alcançou mesmo o patamar negativo!


----------



## CptRena (5 Out 2012 às 14:24)

Por aqui estão temperaturas de Verão (Verão de São Martinho ). Uns quilómetros (≈20km) mais para dentro as temperaturas sobem bem até 30°C e acima.

24,3°C @ 59%
ONO @ 8,7 G 12,6km/h
1015hPa (corrigida)


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2012 às 19:31)

Tarde de passeio pelo interior norte...

Por aqui esteve bem quentinho, máxima de *24,1ºc*...por agora bem mais fresco e com algumas nuvens, actuais *19,3ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa...

Manhã não tão fresca como a anterior...mínima de *11,9ºc*...


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2012 às 19:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Ontem Lamas de Mouro alcançou mesmo o patamar negativo!



Apenas como curiosidade fica a mínima na Sanabria...embora já em Castela e Leão, mas perto do nosso Portugal...na mesma madrugada...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2012 às 20:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Apenas como curiosidade fica a mínima na Sanabria...embora já em Castela e Leão, mas perto do nosso Portugal...na mesma madrugada...



O mais impressionante é a amplitude das temperaturas. Mínimas negativas e máximas altas...estamos a falar de uma estação acima dos 900 mts de altitude, muito perto do lago de Sanábria (a estação fica na localidade de El Puente de Sanábria a uns 4\5 km do lago).
No dia 14 de setembro a mínima foi de 0,0ºC e a máxima de 30,0ºC Por lá é normal o aquecimento das casas estar ligado a meio de setembro (como confirmei este ano)

Por cá, ao final da tarde apareceu a nebulosidade alta prevista. São bandas associadas à depressão que está a afectar os Açores - ao longo do fim de semana mais bandas nebulosas (alta\média) passarão pela península, uma ou outra poderá ter alguma (baixa!) possibilidade de deixar precipitação fraca. Mas precipitação decente deveremos ter lá para 3ª feira...
O vento está agora calmo.
A máxima de hoje foi bastante alta, um pouco acima do esperado.

*Tmáx: 28,8ºC (15.17h)

Atual
T: 17,5ºC
Hr: 52%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de NO
Rajada: 4,7 km\h​*
Continuação de bom fim de semana prolongado


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2012 às 23:59)

E lá vai terminando mais um 5 de Outubro...actuais *17,1ºc*, *81%* de humidade relativa e ligeira corrente de leste...

A animação aqui do litoral estará guardada mais para meio da semana, assim espero pelo menos


----------



## Paula (6 Out 2012 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Manhã de vento fraco e algumas nuvens, atuais 21.9ºC.

Venha de lá essa chuva para a semana


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 17:18)

Dia com muitas "caretas"...muita humidade e nuvens baixas logo no inicio do dia e entretanto foi variando entre mais ou menos nebulosidade alta...por agora o sol vai fazendo a sua aparição...

Mínima bem alta esta madrugada...*16,5ºc*...o IM falhou redondamente nisso e corrigiu apenas de madrugada o valor para o Porto que inicialmente era de 12ºc

Actuais *22,1ºc* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 19:12)

Bastantes nuvens neste por-de-sol, especialmente nuvens altas...actuais *20,2ºc* e *84%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 21:02)

Já chove na nossa vizinha Galiza...bom prenuncio?


----------



## Paula (6 Out 2012 às 21:28)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já chove na nossa vizinha Galiza...bom prenuncio?



Esperamos por ela 


Relativamente ao dia de hoje, foi maioritariamente de céu nublado e algo fresco. Máxima de 23.2ºC e mínima de 17.0ºC.

Atuais 19.6ºC e 79% HR


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Out 2012 às 22:04)

Era bem bom que a chuva chegasse aqui também desculpem o offtopic)


----------



## Snifa (6 Out 2012 às 22:26)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.7 ºc* 

máxima: *21.2 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª:18.6 ºc 

Vento S : 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.6 Hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, neste momento céu encoberto e já caíram umas pingas esporádicas há momentos.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Out 2012 às 22:55)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *extremos de hoje
> *
> ...



Aqui não caiu nada que me apercebesse...mas quase certo chover aqui esta semana...veremos se dará para ser algo digno desse nome...


----------



## 1337 (7 Out 2012 às 03:08)

Incrível a temperatura por cá, já passam das 3 da manhã e a temperatura ainda está nuns impressionantes 19.1ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Out 2012 às 08:41)

1337 disse:


> Incrível a temperatura por cá, já passam das 3 da manhã e a temperatura ainda está nuns impressionantes 19.1ºC



Sim, a essa hora estava quente, por cá 19,3C


----------



## CptRena (7 Out 2012 às 16:56)

Boa tarde

Dia caracterizado por céu nublado a muito nublado por nuvens altas pouco densas que deixam passar muita da radiação solar visivel. O ambiente tem estado morno a quente com vento fraco e com humidade relativa mediana.

Condições na estação do Estação SP:
25,2°C @ 56%
ONO @ 6,1 G 11,1km/h
1020hPa

Continuação de bom Domingo


----------



## Paula (7 Out 2012 às 17:35)

Boa tarde.

O sol ainda deu o ar de sua graça durante a manhã mas a tarde foi de céu nublado, nuvens altas.

Atuais: 24.9ºC
HR: 57%

Dados: _Estação Escola Sec. Dona Maria II_


----------



## Estação SP (7 Out 2012 às 20:20)

CptRena disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Dia caracterizado por céu nublado a muito nublado por nuvens altas pouco densas que deixam passar muita da radiação solar visivel. O ambiente tem estado morno a quente com vento fraco e com humidade relativa mediana.
> 
> ...



A Temperatura Máxima de hoje, nao está certa devido ao corte de energia que ouve em casa, logo o cooler esteve parado entre as 11h e a 1h mais ou menos.
E num dia destes em que esteve muito calmo o vento...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2012 às 21:10)

Boa noite

O dia foi agradável, até quentinho q.b.
O vento esteve geralmente fraco e agora calmo.
O céu esteve nublado parcialmente por nebulosidade alta e dispersa.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:







Boa semana para todos


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Out 2012 às 23:38)

Dia de céu nublado, com boas abertas em alguns períodos...
Durante a madrugada a temperatura manteve-se bem elevada, mínima de *17,0ºc*...máxima agradável de *23,0ºc*!

Actuais *19,1ºc* e *84%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Estação SP (7 Out 2012 às 23:49)

Boas Noites

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *26,9ºC* (a Fan esteve desligada)

Temperatura Mínima: *16,1ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *20,9km/h*



*Dados Atuais:*

Temperatura: 18,9ºC

Humidade: 75%

Vento: 6,1km/h de SE


----------



## João Pedro (8 Out 2012 às 00:32)

Já chove por aqui!


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 00:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Já chove por aqui!



Temos chuva por aqui também já...mas nada acumulado ainda...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 00:50)

Aqui está a explicação no satélite daquilo que se sente lá fora...


----------



## 1337 (8 Out 2012 às 01:01)

Estado do Ceo
 Ceos anubrados con precipitacións, localmente moderadas nas provincias da Coruña e Pontevedra, onde poderían vir acompañadas de treboadas a primeiras horas do día.

O meteogalicia para amanhã de manhã


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 01:09)

1337 disse:


> Estado do Ceo
> Ceos anubrados con precipitacións, localmente moderadas nas provincias da Coruña e Pontevedra, onde poderían vir acompañadas de treboadas a primeiras horas do día.
> 
> O meteogalicia para amanhã de manhã



Não vejo índices que possibilitem isso...nem na Galiza e muito menos no nosso litoral norte...mas é como tudo, falam em "poderão ser acompanhadas"...isso soa-me a pouco


----------



## Veterano (8 Out 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Caíram as primeiras (fracas) pingas no litoral, em Rio Tinto ainda se vê o sol. Estão uns agradáveis 19,5º.


----------



## Paula (8 Out 2012 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

Por cá o céu está encoberto e já pinga, embora fraco. 

Atuais: 19.7ºC
HR: 77%


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2012 às 11:10)

Bom dia,

por Braga chove, embora fraco, e registo *20,5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 13:52)

Céu muito nublado, foi pingando durante a manhã, mas sempre sem acumulação...
Veremos que nos reserva a tarde de hoje...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 14:45)

Vai chuviscando...acumulados *0,2mm*
Agradável lá fora com *21,1ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2012 às 14:54)

Acumulados no litoral norte ainda muito "inofensivos"...esta última hora são um reflexo do que se tem vindo a passar, e os radar da meteogalicia não dá grandes melhorias para as próximas horas...

O satélite vê esta célula que poderá daqui a algumas horas acumular algo mais interessante...veremos se não perde força ao chegar a terra...para já parece estar a crescer...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Out 2012 às 17:18)

Boas,

Por aqui também já chove 0.5mm.
Temp atual. 22.8ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Out 2012 às 18:59)

Por cá acumulou 1,5mm


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Out 2012 às 21:36)

Por aqui por Espinho a chuva fraca de curta duração não rendeu nada (0,0 mm acumulados).


----------



## Paula (8 Out 2012 às 22:52)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto e chuva fraca, pelo que não se acumulou mesmo nada.

Máxima de 22.1ºC
Mínima de 16.6ºC

Atuais: 18.8ºC
HR: 91%

Céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2012 às 23:03)

Boa noite

Pela 1h da madrugada, caíram umas pingas bem audíveis no telhado, num aguaceiro curto. Entretanto durante o dia ainda chuviscou alguma coisa. Não acumulei qualquer valor, sendo que terão caído 0,1 a 0,2 mm (no pluviómetro manual que tenho).
Portanto foi um dia sem chuva (a partir de 1 mm já se pode considerar chuva efectiva!), com céu geralmente muito nublado e vento sempre fraco.

*Tmín: 12,1ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC

Atual
T: 18,1ºC
Hr: 87%
P.Orvalho: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa
Vento médio: 2,5 km\h de NNE
Rajada: 5,4 km\h​*


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2012 às 23:06)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vai morrinhando muito fraco, apenas molha ligeiramente o chão, de momento sem acumulação, nevoeiro bastante fechado.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.7 ºc *

máxima: *20.6 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 18.6 ºc 

Vento SSW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.0 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


----------



## Estação SP (8 Out 2012 às 23:10)

*Extremos de Hoje:
*
Temperatura Máxima:* 24,8ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *16,2ºC*

Rajada Máxima:* 21,9km/h*


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Out 2012 às 07:00)

Chove bem por aqui...não tenho acumulação porque estou a trabalhar...

Na última hora em Viana do Castelo foram acumulados 9,2mm


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2012 às 07:23)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chove certinho, por vezes moderado, sigo com *4.0 mm* acumulados


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuva, fraca a moderada, já com a temperatura máxima prevista para o Porto: 20º.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2012 às 08:53)

Que rica chuva esta, sigo com *6.0 mm* acumulados .

Chove moderado


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

aqui por Braga vai chovendo a espaços (em regime de aguaceiros) e está um tecto de núvens muito baixo (inferior à altitude do Bom Jesus)... registo neste momento *20,5ºC*


----------



## CptRena (9 Out 2012 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Até há pouco tempo esteve a cair ao de leve por estes lados, mas entretanto parece-me que parou (já não se ouve). Já deu para dar uma regadela por estes lados.
O tempo está peganhento da alta humidade relativa associada à temperatura morna de ≈20°C.


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2012 às 13:08)

Boas, 

por aqui vão caindo umas pingas, nevoeiro cerrado, o acumulado vai em *9.4 mm* 

tempo muito húmido e "peganhento "


----------



## boneli (9 Out 2012 às 14:46)

Boas tardes.

Depois de uma manhã com alguma  , o Sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens..a ver vamos se teremos mais alguma acomulação durante o dia.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Out 2012 às 18:06)

Por aqui choveu certinho durante o final da madrugada e manhã, já levo no "pote" uns interessantes *11,4mm* neste episódio....sinceramente não pensei que rendesse tanto

Por agora céu muito nublado, sem perspectiva de mudança nos próximos momentos...Actuais *21,5ºc* e *86%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Out 2012 às 19:15)

Por acumulou 5,4mm...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Out 2012 às 19:30)

Neste momento nevoeira cerradíssimo como já não via há algum tempo...*19,4ºc* e *94%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Out 2012 às 19:37)

Por aqui choveu certinho durante quase todo o dia alternando com alguns períodos de chuva mais intensa. Nos breves períodos em que não choveu, à hora do almoço, e agora ao fm da tarde, o nevoeiro apareceu quase de imediato.


----------



## João Soares (9 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Depois de uma noite/manhã de alguma chuvinha.

Agora está nevoeiro cerradíssimo, só dá para ver as luzes dos candeeiros.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Motivo de mais algum interesse estará ainda a caminho...se virá mais a norte ou mais a sul isso ainda não me parece muito claro...


----------



## Snifa (9 Out 2012 às 21:58)

Boas noites, 

por aqui neste momento um nevoeiro muito fechado, vai morrinhando ocasionalmente.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *17.2 ºc *

máxima : *19.1 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada : *10.2 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 18.0 ºc 

Vento SW : 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.0 hpa

Humidade: 99 %

Tempo muito húmido ,chuva por vezes moderada em especial durante a manhã..


----------



## jpmartins (9 Out 2012 às 22:51)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia foi muito cinzento, a chuva foi aparecende rendendo 5.0mm.
Temp.atual 20.0ºC.
Humidade chegou aos 94%.


----------



## boneli (10 Out 2012 às 00:49)

Começou agora a  !!


----------



## Estação SP (10 Out 2012 às 09:52)

Precipitação acumulada ontem* 2,1mm*
Maior parte do dia foi chuva fraca...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2012 às 10:59)

Alguma precipitação durante a noite, pelo menos o chão e o carro estavam molhados, mas nada acumulado...
Madrugada de nevoeiro cerrado, humidade sempre a rondar os 95%...Agora na última hora baixou um pouco com a subida da temperatura, actuais *21,6ºc* e *84%* de humidade relativa...céu muito nublado...

Não baixamos os *18,2ºc* de madrugada...


----------



## PauloSR (10 Out 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, céu nublado com o sol a espreitar algumas vezes. 

22.6ºC de momento.


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2012 às 12:13)

Sigo com 18.5ºC

Durante a noite, a temperatura variou entre os 18,1ºC e os 18,7ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Out 2012 às 12:13)

Volta a baixar a temperatura e a subir a humidade, mais encoberto o céu...actuais *19,9ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (10 Out 2012 às 13:08)

Bom dia

Esta madrugada foi mesmo muita parra e uvas muitos secas. Senão reparem nesta animação do radar de Coruche que mostra uma mancha de moderada reflectividade sobre esta região (Aveiro) e os acumulados andam à volta dos 0,5mm-0,8mm.


----------



## Estação SP (10 Out 2012 às 19:20)

Precipitação até ao momento: *0,3mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2012 às 20:20)

Boa noite,
Por aqui caiu uma chuvada daquelas, cerca de 10 minutos de duração, não estava à espera dela assim tão forte. Agora é olhar para o satélite/radar para ver o que nos traz o resto da noite, pois é esperada mais chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2012 às 20:23)

Boa noite

As primeiras pingas apareceram ainda pelas 17h, mas só agora chove de forma mais consistente - acumulei 1,0 mm.
O vento mantêm-se fraco predominante de SSO.
Ontem o acumulou-se ficou-se pelos 9,4 mm. Nada mau...

*Atual
T: 18,4ºC
Hr: 82%
P.Orvalho: 15,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 7,6 km\h*​


----------



## supercell (10 Out 2012 às 21:34)

Passou um aguaceiro há meia hora mas de resto não choveu quase nada..


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2012 às 21:56)

Bem, isto tem sido uma noite de aguaceiros bem frequentes, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Vamos ver até quando isto se prolonga. 
Neste momento chove moderadamente.


----------



## João Soares (10 Out 2012 às 22:03)

Começou a chover há pouco minutos.

Até agora, os extremos de hoje foram: 19.6ºC / 18.1ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Vejam a tal rega que referi, a estação do IM daqui da minha zona registou 7.8 mm. Interessante é a diferença dos acumulados nos arredores, algumas nem registaram precipitação, aguaceiro local. 







Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt- IM


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2012 às 22:32)

Boas noites,

Também já chove por aqui,até ao momento *0.5 mm* acumulados

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *16.8 ºc*

Máxima: *19.1 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 18.1 ºc

Vento: SSW : 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.4 hpa

Humidade: 97 %


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Out 2012 às 22:42)

Por cá acumulou 1,8mm


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2012 às 22:45)

Um curto aguaceiro rendeu-me pelas 20.30 (aprox.) mais 2,3 mm de precipitação (total de *3,3 mm* no dia)
Neste momento o céu permanece encoberto e o vento fraco de SSO, com algumas rajadas moderadas - um bocadinho mais forte que há bocado.
Aguardemos pela noite para sabermos se teremos precipitação "de gente"


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2012 às 00:59)

Por aqui nada acumulei...na zona de Paranhos pareceu-me ter chovido razoavelmente, seriam 20h30...
Sigo com *18,9ºc* e *95%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## GabKoost (11 Out 2012 às 04:47)

Chuva forte neste momento.

Precipitação há 2 horas seguidas.

7 mm até ver!


----------



## Veterano (11 Out 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, com vento fraco e 18,4º.


----------



## Estação SP (11 Out 2012 às 09:53)

Ontem a noite cheguei a atingir rajadas de 30km/h e durante a madrugada de hoje só acumulei *0,3mm*


----------



## CptRena (11 Out 2012 às 09:57)

Bom dia

Caiu há pouco por aqui um aguaceiro. O tempo apresenta-se nublado e ameaça mais precipitação


----------



## jpmartins (11 Out 2012 às 10:26)

Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2012 às 14:40)

Agora está tudo disperso e está sol...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Out 2012 às 14:46)

Por estas bandas a madrugada rendeu razoavelmente bem. o grosso da acumulação (+-15mm) deu-se entre as 03H30 e as 04H30 sensivelmente c/ aguaçeiros pontualmente moderados. 

Esta madrugada foi a que rendeu mais desde Terça-Feira e agora espera-se uma certa acalmia no NW até a próxima 4/5ªFeira.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos.....


----------



## supercell (11 Out 2012 às 16:59)

Aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2012 às 19:50)

Novo aguaceiro...foi sendo assim durante o dia...acumulados 1,3mm hoje apenas...
Já bem mais fresco, actuais *16,8ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2012 às 21:59)

Boa noite

Dia "macio"...
Calmo, com alguns aguaceiros fracos ao longo da manhã e tarde mas com um total acumulado de *1,0 mm*. Magro pecúlio quando até estavamos em aviso amarelo por precipitação forte. Mas é o que temos, noutras ocasiões, sem qualquer aviso prévio, chove "à farta".
O vento soprou em geral fraco predominando de NNO.

*Tmín: 15,6ºC (atual)
Tmáx: 20,2ºC

Atual
T: 15,6ºC
Hr: 80%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,4 km\h de NNO
Rajada: 9,7 km\h​*


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Out 2012 às 22:19)

Por cá acumulou 2,4mm


----------



## Estação SP (11 Out 2012 às 22:43)

Precipitação acumulada* 1,5mm*


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2012 às 19:53)

Boas noites,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *11.7 ºc*

Máxima: *18.3 ºc*

*Actual*

Temp: 14.3 ºc

Vento: NW 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 74 %

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta a partir da tarde, neste momento vai refrescando com o vento a ajudar


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Por cá frio, 10,7C


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 09:44)

Noite fresca com corrente de leste...mínima de *8,7ºc*!
Já um pouco mais quente, actuais *11,7º*c e *87%* de humidade relativa...

Aproveitem a época mais fresca...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 09:52)

Como é habitual a nossa capital do frio voltou a ser a rainha do país esta madrugada, ficou bem próximo dos 0ºc pelo menos...o resumo diário o dirá...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 10:17)

Perspectivo um final de tarde/inicio de noite minimamente interessante, teremos certamente chuva pelo que o satélite nos mostra, resta saber qual será o comportamento quando as células começares a entrar...parece vir bem lento...


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2012 às 10:50)

Bons dias, 

madrugada já fresquinha com mínima de *7.6 ºc* ( 8: 25 h ) 

*Actual*

tempª: 12.2 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.0 hpa

Humidade: 86%

Céu geralmente limpo, alguma nebulosidade alta e longínqua no horizonte a Oeste..


----------



## Veterano (13 Out 2012 às 11:05)

Bom dia. Interessante nevoeiro apenas na zona do rio Douro, já em dissipação.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Out 2012 às 11:20)

MarioCabral disse:


> Perspectivo um final de tarde/inicio de noite minimamente interessante, teremos certamente chuva pelo que o satélite nos mostra, resta saber qual será o comportamento quando as células começares a entrar...parece vir bem lento...



Bom dia Caro Amigo MarioCabral,

O que virá esta noitinha será um "aperitivo" sempre bem recebido por estas bandas. A próxima semana promete uma verdadeira e generosa rega em todo o NW e não só!!!!!!! Algumas zonas do Litoral Noroeste devem estar preparadas para ter acumulados > 100mm em poucos dias!!!!   

Cmps.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos......


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 11:34)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Caro Amigo MarioCabral,
> 
> O que virá esta noitinha será um "aperitivo" sempre bem recebido por estas bandas. A próxima semana promete uma verdadeira e generosa rega em todo o NW e não só!!!!!!! Algumas zonas do Litoral Noroeste devem estar preparadas para ter acumulados > 100mm em poucos dias!!!!
> 
> ...



Certamente hoje serão umas "migalhas" (espero uns 5mm na melhor das hipóteses) na fartura que se prevê para esta semana, a partir de 4a feira(inclusive) parece haver condições para termos acumulados finais de Outubro perfeitamente dentro da média...
Não esquecer que Outubro de 2011 foi também mais ou menos dentro deste género...salvo erro apenas a partir de 23 começou a dissipar-se a seca e a chover bastante e a média de Outubro foi dentro da média...
Contudo depois de um Novembro também suficiente a coisa dissipou-se...por isso espero que este ano seja tudo mais "consistente" para repor alguns deficits que ainda temos do Inverno de 2011...

Sigo ainda com *15,2ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2012 às 15:32)

Boa tarde

A madrugada e o início da manhã foram bem frescos. O nevoeiro foi presença com alguns bancos dispersos pela região.
Entretanto o sol apareceu mas sempre acompanhado de nebulosidade média e alta.
O vento manteve-se fraco.

*Tmín: 4,8ºC

Atual
T: 18,2ºC
Hr: 35%
P.Orvalho: 3,0ºC
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa​*


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Out 2012 às 16:50)

Já com o céu a ser povoado com algumas nuvens...a máxima ficou-se nuns agradáveis *18,7ºc*!

Sigo com *17,8ºc* e *56%* de humidade relativa....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Out 2012 às 23:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Certamente hoje serão umas "migalhas" (espero uns 5mm na melhor das hipóteses) na fartura que se prevê para esta semana, a partir de 4a feira(inclusive) parece haver condições para termos acumulados finais de Outubro perfeitamente dentro da média...
> Não esquecer que Outubro de 2011 foi também mais ou menos dentro deste género...salvo erro apenas a partir de 23 começou a dissipar-se a seca e a chover bastante e a média de Outubro foi dentro da média...
> Contudo depois de um Novembro também suficiente a coisa dissipou-se...por isso espero que este ano seja tudo mais "consistente" para repor alguns deficits que ainda temos do Inverno de 2011...
> 
> Sigo ainda com *15,2ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...




Boa noite,

Tens razão, alias o ano passado foi mais complicado (a chuva começou mais tarde e mais pesada). Este ano já tivemos alguma coisita finais de Setembro e início de Outubro na nossa zona para minimizar a seca moderada/severa.

O ano anterior na zona de Braga no dia 26 Outubro (2011) a EMA (Braga Merelim) registou 117mm, sendo que o grosso da precipitação deu-se em cerca de 3 horitas (final de tarde) foi o suficiente para criar um verdadeiros caos na cidade com vários accidentes, inundações diversas...

O ano 2011 para quem ainda tem a memória curta o acumulado em 4 dias (De 23 a 26 de Outubro 2011) é o seguinte: 

Alto Minho (Lamas de Mouro: +-300mm)
Baixo Minho (Braga: +-225mm).

Cmps.


----------



## Paula (14 Out 2012 às 01:25)

Boa noite!
Dia de algumas nuvens e bem fresco 

Neste momento começa a chover


----------



## GabKoost (14 Out 2012 às 01:46)

Chove e bom ritmo há cerca de 15 minutos.

Sensação térmica baixa.

Inverno já cá está.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Out 2012 às 01:48)

MarioCabral disse:


> por isso espero que este ano seja tudo mais "consistente" para repor alguns deficits que ainda temos do Inverno de 2011...
> 
> Sigo ainda com *15,2ºc* e *70%* de humidade relativa...



Saudades do Inverno de 2000... 

Aquele ano daria para repor a seca criada por 10 anos de precipitação fraca!


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 03:34)

GabKoost disse:


> Saudades do Inverno de 2000...
> 
> Aquele ano daria para repor a seca criada por 10 anos de precipitação fraca!




Sim, a memória não é muita desse ano (ainda andava noutras andanças) mas os dados rezam isso...
Por aqui alguma precipitação fraca...nada acumulado ainda...
Actuais *15,7ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## GabKoost (14 Out 2012 às 05:08)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, a memória não é muita desse ano (ainda andava noutras andanças) mas os dados rezam isso...
> Por aqui alguma precipitação fraca...nada acumulado ainda...
> Actuais *15,7ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa...



Pois, eu também não prestava especial atenção mas recordo-me que o Rio Ave galgou as margens e subiu uns bons 5 metros e que choveu praticamente quase todos os dias de Outubro a Maio.

Hoje, por enquanto, 7 mm. Só parou agora de chover. A ver vamos se pega de novo!


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Out 2012 às 08:22)

Por cá acumulou 4,5mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2012 às 10:12)

Bons dias, 

Hoje a EMA de *Pedras Rubras* a acumular bem, cerca de *11 mm* numa hora:






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/obsHorarios.jsp


não passou tanto por aqui na minha zona, sigo com *2.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

Céu encoberto

*EDIT*: recomeçou a chover neste momento


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2012 às 10:41)

Chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2012 às 10:46)

Por aqui também. E está uma brisa bem fresquinha. Bela manhã de outono!


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 11:11)

Snifa disse:


> Chove agora com mais intensidade.



Passou mais a norte o grosso da precipitação...por aqui foi chovendo fraco a moderado...acumulados *3,5mm *até ao momento...
Actuais *16,5º*c e *93%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2012 às 11:27)

Chove bem agora *5,0 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

Sigo com 17,4ºC e 91% de HR, vento fraco a 14 km/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 11:32)

Temperatura a baixar até aos *15,8ºc*...vento intensificou-se, rajadas já moderadas perto dos 40km/h...


----------



## CptRena (14 Out 2012 às 12:09)

Bom dia

Foi uma madrugada chuvosa, tanto para aqui como em Aveiro (Universidade) que já leva uma boa acumulação.

Mesmo há pouco começou novamente a cair; Nova banda convectiva a passar pelo Litoral Norte.


----------



## Estação SP (14 Out 2012 às 12:19)

Grande Aguaçeiro que passou aqui acumulou *0,6mm* 
Rajadas a rondar os *48km/h de NW*


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 13:53)

Acumulado um total de *3,7mm*, não deverá chover mais hoje...vai aparecendo o sol no meio das nuvens!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2012 às 13:59)

Boa tarde

Por aqui também precipitação fraca, ocasionalmente moderada (curta duração).
O vento soprou fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas, predominando de NNO.
O acumulado de precipitação é de *7,4 mm* (nada mau!)
Agora, com boa abertas, o sol vai espreitando e o vento amainou um pouco.

*Tmín: 12,8ºC (00.00h)
Vmédio Máx: 21,2 km\h (12.46h)
Rajada Máx: 32,0 km\h (12.45h)

Atual
T: 18,7ºC
Hr: 48%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento médio: 15,8 km\h de N
Rajada: 21,2 km\h*


----------



## Paula (14 Out 2012 às 14:21)

Boas tardes!

O dia começou com alguma chuva, mas ao longo da manhã a coisa foi melhorando com o sol aparecer.
O acumulado é de uns generosos, 8mm 

Por agora o céu vai estando nublado e o vento aumenta de intensidade em relação ao inicio da manhã.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 14:55)

Sempre se confirmou a mínima negativa mais uma vez em Lamas de Mouro no dia de ontem...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 16:41)

Já mais descoberto, a oeste praticamente limpo...mais para o interior alguma nebulosidade, actuais *16,9ºc*, humidade relativa nos *61%* e vento moderado de oeste...

Curiosa esta baixa intensa de humidade...pelo que vi nos modelos estará a entrar massa de ar com pouca humidade vinda de NW...pelo menos até segunda...


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Out 2012 às 18:09)

Bastante nebulosidade a entrar de de NW/W...não sei se não voltará a pingar ainda hoje, cúmulos bem baixos...por esta não esperava eu...


----------



## Paula (14 Out 2012 às 19:52)

Boa noite!

Tarde de céu nublado, com abertas.
Máxima de 20.9ºC
Mínima 13.1ºC

Neste momento o briol já se começa a sentir 
Atuais 14.1ºC, céu pouco nublado e aquele vento que já deixa a cara gelada


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2012 às 22:12)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.2 ºc* ( atingida recentemente e deverá ser batida até à meia noite )

máxima: *17.3 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *3.8 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 12.3 ºc 

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.1 hpa

Humidade: 78%

Está fresca a noite, a mínima de amanhã será certamente abaixo dos 10ºc


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2012 às 23:32)

Mínima do dia  batida, sigo com *11.4 ºc* actuais


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 04:10)

Noite já fresca, mesmo assim espera já mais baixo a esta hora...tem-se mantido mais ou menos constante na última hora...
Actuais *10,4ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 05:02)

Continua a descer...ainda nuns amenos *9,6ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (15 Out 2012 às 08:37)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu com algumas nuvens, fresco por Rio Tinto, com 8,6º.


----------



## PauloSR (15 Out 2012 às 11:45)

Bom dia, 

O dia amanheceu com algumas nuvens e bem fresco... A mínima foi 7,8ºC 
De momento, bastante sol e *21,3ºC*

Bom inicio de semana a todos!


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Out 2012 às 14:36)

A mínima apenas ficou nos *9,4ºc*....
Durante a manhã ainda tivemos sol, entretanto foi encobrindo, por agora nuvens altas em todo o céu...*18,4ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Out 2012 às 22:00)

Boa noite a todos,

Dados atuais (21H55):

Pressão: 1015hPa
Temp: 13.8ºC (Mais elevada do que ontem pela mesma hora)
HR: 81%

OBS: Pessoal do norte está muito tímido esta noite mas aposto que amanhã pela mesma hora vamos ter muito tráfego neste fórum (animação vem a caminho). Já podem prepara-se para o Nowcasting de amanhã durante a tarde.......     

Continuação de uma excelente noite de Segunda-Feira.........


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2012 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.2ºc*

máxima: *17.4 ºc *

*actual*

temp: 13.6 ºc 

Vento S : 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Dia de céu por vezes nublado por nuvens médias/altas, início de dia fresco.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Out 2012 às 22:58)

Boa noite

O sol apareceu timidamente esta 2ª feira.
A nebulosidade média\alta foi uma presença constante.
O vento esteve sempre fraco - agora está calmo.

*Tmín: 5,6ºC (05.04h)
Tmáx: 18,8ºC (15.25h)

Atual
T: 11,7ºC
Hr: 76%
P.Orvalho: 
Pressão: 1016,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada:  0,0 km\h​*
Venha a animação que isto anda a precisar de movimento...


----------



## boneli (16 Out 2012 às 00:26)

Tudo à espera do mesmo..  .

Continuação de uma boa noite


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2012 às 06:57)

Noite calma, céu encoberto e "cheiro a chuva".

Contudo, só por momentos é que caíram algumas pingas. O suficiente para molhar o solo mas nada mais.

Esperemos pelo fim da tarde que se avizinha.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2012 às 08:30)

Bom dia

Manhã também calma.
Umas pingas e vento fraco num céu encoberto são a marca do início de dia.

*Atual
T: 14,6ºC
Hr: 74%
P.Orvalho: 10,0ºC
Pressão: 1015,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,6 km\h de SO
Rajada:9,0 km\h​*


----------



## GabKoost (16 Out 2012 às 09:49)

Há mais de uma hora que chove fraco.

Dia cinzento e com nevoeiro.

Que rico inverno!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Out 2012 às 10:12)

GabKoost disse:


> Há mais de uma hora que chove fraco.
> 
> Dia cinzento e com nevoeiro.
> 
> Que rico inverno!



Bom dia Caro Amigo,

De facto a tônica desta manhã é o que descreveste anteriormente.....

Aperitivo ainda está por vir ao final da tardinha e a ementa promete ser de alto calibre durante a noitinha e a próxima madrugada.... 

Nada que a região do Minho não esteja habituada com a passagem durante o outono/inverno de algumas superfícies frontais mais "hardcore"......

Atentos ao nowcasting e boa degustação nas próximas horas......

Cmps a todos os Meteoloucos..........


----------



## Iceberg (16 Out 2012 às 11:02)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Caro Amigo,
> 
> De facto a tônica desta manhã é o que descreveste anteriormente.....
> 
> ...



Faço minhas todas as palavras do Eljicuatro !


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2012 às 11:56)

Bom dia, por aqui o Céu permanece muito nublado e muito ameaçador, já pingou um pouco esta manhã mas por enquanto para além de um vento fraco e do céu negro em si está tudo calmo. Temperatura nos 17,9ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2012 às 12:05)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chove fraco e o vento também vai soprando fraco a moderado.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 17:41)

Boas,

Grande ventania por aqui,já registo várias rajadas superiores a 50 Km/h.

Céu muito escuro a Oeste... 

Algumas bandas de precipitação já visíveis


----------



## martinus (16 Out 2012 às 18:04)

Aqui começou a chover novamente há 10 minutos e já está tudo a escorrer.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2012 às 18:08)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade e parece que vai chover bem dentro de poucos minutos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Out 2012 às 18:08)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Grande ventania por aqui,já registo várias rajadas superiores a 50 Km/h.
> 
> ...




Actualmente por Braga ainda vamos na parte muito "Soft" em termos de precipitação, no entanto o vento é de destacar com rajadas dignas de verdadeiras superfícies frontais. 

De salientar que os alguns acumulados na Galiza desde a meia noite já começam a ser bem poreiros, vejamos:

Muralla de Santiago de Compostela (76,3mm)
Fontecada (67,3mm)

Pelo Baixo Minho continuamos a espera do "Menu"......... Venha ela.........

Dados atuais:

Temp: 17.6ºC
Pressão: 1008hPa (Em queda)
HR: 73%


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Out 2012 às 18:25)

Na Galiza  (Litoral) já se registaram rajadas de vento bastante interessantes:


Punta Candieira: 110,1 km/h
Muralla: 115,8 km/h
A Gándara: 121,9 km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 18:35)

Por aqui começou agora a chover...muito vento no dia de hoje...


----------



## xes (16 Out 2012 às 18:41)

Por aqui esta muito escuro, mas por enquanto só vento por vezes forte, vou deixar aqui o link da minha estação:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5

Para poderem acompanhar o evento, esta situada em Mozelos - Santa Maria da Feira.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Out 2012 às 18:50)

Boa tarde,

Dia marcado por chuva fraca até ao inicio da tarde. 

Há pouco choveu de forma moderada, mas foi de pouca dura! Agurademos as proximas horas 

De realçar que ate ao momento o vento é quase nulo. (a rajada máxima foi de 9.7km/h). A temperatura situa-se nos 15.9°C. 

Continuação


----------



## CptRena (16 Out 2012 às 19:10)

Bom final de tarde

O dia tem sido caracterizado pela constante nebulosidade. Pelo final da manhã o vento começou a ganhar cada vez mais velocidade apresentando-se agora moderado com algumas rajadas. Esperando a chuva ...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2012 às 19:43)

Boa Tarde!!!

Fotografias tirada á poucos minutos:

Noroeste






Oeste


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 19:55)

Mantém-se o vento, há pouco o primeiro aguaceiro que deu para acumular *0,2mm*...*17,5ºc* e *83%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2012 às 19:58)

Boa noite

Mau tempo...mas não por cá!
Vento moderado com rajadas e céu encoberto.
Alguma chuva fraca (por períodos) mas ainda sem acumulação.
Aguardemos para verificar da validade do aviso de precipitação forte por parte do IM.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje (até ao momento):


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 20:04)

Alto Minho já a acumular nestas últimas horas...por aqui o "grosso" deverá chegar só mais de madrugada...


----------



## Paula (16 Out 2012 às 20:07)

Boa noite!

Por Braga, o dia foi bastante cinzento. De manhã começou a chuviscar por volta das 8:30h, mas coisa pouca. Mais para o fim da tarde veio a precipitação (neste momento moderada) e o vento a sério . 

2mm acumulados na estação Escola Sec. D.Maria II


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 20:10)

Chove com intensidade agora,gotas grossas


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2012 às 20:18)

Pessoal de São Jacinto perto de Aveiro até á Povoa de Varzim, estão preparados para receber acumulados de mais 5 mm, pois existe uma célula a Oeste que se está a movimentar para Este e suponho que tenha alguma actividade eléctrica, vai ser pouco ou mesmo nada se acontecer, estejam atentos.

No radar do IM dá para ver perfeitamente cor amarela na célula.


----------



## PauloSR (16 Out 2012 às 20:21)

Miguel96, não se vislumbra qualquer tipo de atividade eletrica.

_http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html_

Abraço


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 20:22)

Snifa disse:


> Chove com intensidade agora,gotas grossas



O mesmo cenário aqui...vai chovendo bem...o vento diminui um pouco a sua intensidade média, embora rajadas ainda moderadas...

Acumulando lentamente =) *0,8mm*


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2012 às 20:27)

eu já vou em 12 mm, continua a chover moderado por aqui, puxada a vento por vezes forte


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2012 às 20:34)

Boa noite, acabei agora de chegar a casa e pode-se dizer que já chove bem, o vento mantém-se moderado com rajadas e a temperatura nos 18,0ºC.


----------



## supercell (16 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Por aqui ainda nada...


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2012 às 20:45)

Já vou em 13.4 mm , aumenta rápido a chover assim , continua chuva puxada a vento


----------



## budah (16 Out 2012 às 20:51)

Boa noite.

Por cá vai chovendo desde as 18h, acumulado até agora 1.4mm...mas o vento, esse faz-se sentir e bem!
Fiquei com a ideia que as temperaturas ficassem mais baixas, de momento estão 17º.


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 20:52)

Está a chover muito e puxada a vento forte de Sul


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2012 às 21:15)

Chove bem agora. Daqui a 40 minutos reporto dados para aqui.
Estou ocupado neste momento


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 21:30)

Vai acumulando lentamente, períodos de chuva moderada, mas tem sido mais chuva fraca...acumulados *1,8mm*...


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 21:36)

Sigo com *4.3 mm* acumulados e vai chovendo bem e certinho 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.8 ºc *

máxima: *18.2 ºc* 

Rajada máxima até ao momento: *58 Km/h* de SSE às 16:35 h


*Actual*

tempª 15.0ºc 

Vento: SSW: 31 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.4 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 95 %


----------



## ELJICUATRO (16 Out 2012 às 21:36)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Mau tempo...mas não por cá!
> Vento moderado com rajadas e céu encoberto.
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Concordo totalmente contigo, Mau tempo mas não por cá! Vento moderado de sul mas a chuva a sério ainda não apareceu pelo Baixo Minho, talvez venha mais tarde um pouco do que previsto mas acho que de madrugada deve animar por cá......

Cmps.


----------



## supercell (16 Out 2012 às 21:40)

Por aqui ainda não pingou...


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2012 às 22:43)

Por cá acumulou 13,5mm mas ainda continua


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Out 2012 às 22:43)

Sigo com chuva fraca a moderadasempre certinha, até ao momento acumulei *5,0 mm *de precipitação.

Neste momento:

Temperatura actual: 16,6ºC
Humidade: 90%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1008,9 hPa
Vento:13 km/h de Sul

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: 20,8ºC

Temperatura Mínima: 14,6ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 22:45)

*7.1 mm* por aqui, agora volta a chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 22:46)

Finalmente a chover bem por estas bandas, acumulado de *4,8m*...menos vento mas vai caindo certinha...


----------



## Estação SP (16 Out 2012 às 22:48)

Boas Noites

*Extremos de hoje:*

Temperatura Máxima: *22,2ºC*

Temperatura Mínima: *11,9ºC*

Rajada Máxima: *49km/h*


O tempo por cá está a preparar-se para a chuva


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2012 às 22:56)

14,1mm

Edit 15mm e rajadas de S/SE com rajadas de 42km/h...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2012 às 23:00)

Chove certinho agora, parece que quer finalmente descarregar. O vento abrandou, curiosamente.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 23:01)

A recuperar terreno aqui...segundo os modelos a maior acumulação deverá ser feita até às 0/1h da manhã...
Acumulados *8,8mm*...


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 23:07)

Chove muito bem e constante, *10.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## 1337 (16 Out 2012 às 23:07)

Vá lá pessoal do Porto, eu já vou em 22.7mm, acompanhem.me :P. Continua a chover forte com rajadas de vento, não dá tréguas desde o meio da tarde


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 23:11)

Chove copiosamente agora, assim se espera nas próximas horas...acumulados *11,7mm*...


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2012 às 23:23)

1337 disse:


> Vá lá pessoal do Porto, eu já vou em 22.7mm, acompanhem.me :P. Continua a chover forte com rajadas de vento, não dá tréguas desde o meio da tarde



Bem isso aí em Pte de Lima abriram a barragem do Lindoso, hoje chega aos 50mm, por cá está mais fraco


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 23:24)

Reduziu um pouco a intensidade, mesmo assim neste momento com *14,9mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Por cá o vento muda para N/NW e diminui de intensidade.. e acumulou 19,2mm e o rate cai para 3,6mm


----------



## João Pedro (16 Out 2012 às 23:45)

O mesmo por aqui. 30 minutos de chuva mais intensa e agora mais calminho mas certinho. Será certamente o padrão nas próximas horas.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Out 2012 às 23:51)

Continua bastante bom...*19,5mm*, mantém-se a chuva e mais vento novamente...


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2012 às 23:59)

Por aqui *19.4 mm* acumulados 

Neste momento chove moderadamente , com períodos mais intensos


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Out 2012 às 00:02)

Por cá acumulou 20,7mm e agora mais fraco...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 00:02)

*20,5mm* até as 24h...vamos continuar a amealhar...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 00:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> *20,5mm* até as 24h...vamos continuar a amealhar...



Agora chove bastante forte por aqui..


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2012 às 00:04)

Volta a chover intensamente. Vamos ter belos acumulados no Porto até amanhã!


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2012 às 00:07)

Acabei o dia com 33.1 mm. Mas que rega , ela continua a cair certinha embora mais fraca, mas não para.


----------



## boneli (17 Out 2012 às 00:11)

Chove com grande intesidade...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 00:24)

Em 20 minutos mais *5,6mm* acumulados...continua a cair bem...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 00:41)

*9mm* em 40minutos...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 00:45)

*Ahhhh ladrões! Roubaram-me a chuva!!!*
Andam todos com mais chuva do que eu! Mas eu vou-me vingar...ai vou vou! *Um dia destes*. Agora é tempo de dar o 1º milho para os pardais e depois em levo o resto.

Bons acumulados, sim senhor!
Eu por aqui tive um total de *17,0 mm* até às 24h, e agora tenho mais *5,1 mm* desde as 00h.

Lá vai chovendo certinho, sem eventos de maior intensidade. O vento vai soprando entre o fraco a moderado, por vezes com rajadas.

*Atual
T: 15,0ºC
Hr: 92%
P.orvalho: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1009,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,7 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 21,2 km\h​*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 00:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Ahhhh ladrões! Roubaram-me a chuva!!!*
> Andam todos com mais chuva do que eu! Mas eu vou-me vingar...ai vou vou! *Um dia destes*. Agora é tempo de dar o 1º milho para os pardais e depois em levo o resto.
> 
> Bons acumulados, sim senhor!
> ...



Não te preocupes que isto até 6a feira ainda recuperas o teu normal de destaque na precipitação, para já bastante bom por estas bandas...mais de *10mm* acumulados desde as 0h...parece-me menos intenso no entanto...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 01:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não te preocupes que isto até 6a feira ainda recuperas o teu normal de destaque na precipitação, para já bastante bom por estas bandas...mais de *10mm* acumulados desde as 0h...parece-me menos intenso no entanto...



Não preocupo com a disparidade dos meus valores com os que vão tendo por aí ou no Minho.
Pelas médias de Outubro, as diferenças são mínimas entre a minha região e a tua e as do Minho. A partir de Novembro e, principalmente, Dezembro a Março é que as diferenças começam a ser bastante notórias.
A média mensal de Outubro rondará os 150 mm, os 180 mm em Novembro e acima dos 200 mm em 4 meses: dezembro, janeiro, fevereiro e Março. Por comparação, Braga tem uma média de 166 mm neste mês e apenas 1 acima de 200 mm (Dezembro).
Nos últimos 3 anos, na fase inicial das chuvas, tem sido normal eventos de chuva forte nessas regiões em relação ao verificado aqui. Mais para a frente já não é tão comum...


Entretanto o acumulado de hoje subiu para *8,4 mm* - em 1 hora


----------



## Andre Barbosa (17 Out 2012 às 01:32)

Aqui por Braga já há estradas cortadas devido ás inundações.
Neste momento chove pouco, mas certinho.






Cumps!


----------



## CptRena (17 Out 2012 às 01:38)

Boa noite

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro mesmo há pouco tempo. Agora parece que parou, apenas continua o vento "a puxar". A ver se cai mais alguma coisa de jeito por estes lados.


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Out 2012 às 01:55)

Olhando às imagens de satélite a frente parece um pouco degradada.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 02:12)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui por Braga já há estradas cortadas devido ás inundações.
> Cumps!



Espero que não seja o costume...inundação pelo rio Este.
Se assim for, é tempo de pensar o que andam a fazer as autoridades em Braga.
Todos os anos, por esta altura, há problemas com chuvadas mais vigorosas provocadas pela subida das águas nesse rio.

Entretanto lá continua a chuva.
O acumulado subiu para *20,8 mm*.
Veremos até onde irá...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 02:22)

Desde as 0h acumulados *15,7mm*...num total para já de *36,2mm* desde que começou a chover ao final da tarde de ontem...
Continuam os problemas de costume no nosso país, por muito que seja recorrente as autoridades parece que se esquecem...são as inundações frequentes nos mesmos locais e os incêndios no Verão...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (17 Out 2012 às 02:23)

Nao é do Rio Este, mas é de uma zona que fica sempre inundada quando chove mais um bocado. Já há muito tempo que deviam ter arranjado aquilo, mas preferem ter de cortar sempre a estrada.. enfim.


----------



## João Soares (17 Out 2012 às 02:35)

Boa Noite! Tenho *30 mm* desde que começou a chover!
Ainda continua mas de forma moderada


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 03:10)

Tudo muito mais calmo, vento fraco e vai pingando ocasionalmente...
Despeço-me com *15,6ºc*, *96%* de humidade relativa e *16,5mm* acumulados desde as 0h...

Afinal o litoral norte ainda continua a ser a capital da chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 03:22)

A inSÓNIA a fazer das dela...

Por cá acalmou há pouco e chove fraco.
O vento também está mais calmo.
O acumulado é agora de *29,5 mm*.
Em cerca de 7 horas de acumulação (desde as 20h de ontem) já totalizei 46,5 mm - nada mau...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 07:17)

Bons dias, 

muita chuva esta madrugada, por vezes forte, sigo com *37.0 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*actual*

temp: 13.4 ºc 

Vento SSW : 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.2 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 97 %

Outubro segue com *71.9 mm * acumulados 

Neste momento chove.

Há algumas inundações, causadas principalmente pela obstrução/falta de limpeza de sarjetas...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2012 às 08:38)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo com 16 mm desde as 00h.
Raj. max.35.2km/h


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 08:52)

Grande chuvada agora !


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 10:34)

É o dilúvio agora...


----------



## Paula (17 Out 2012 às 12:02)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui por Braga já há estradas cortadas devido ás inundações.
> Neste momento chove pouco, mas certinho.
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia!

Essa zona, pela foto e pelo que me parece, é bem perto da central de camionagem e de minha casa.. é o terror em dias de chuva! 

Por Braga tem chovido bem desde ontem ao final da tarde.. não sei o acumulado ao certo, mas o resumo diário do IM de ontem aponta para uns generosos 38.8mm acumulados em Merelim, nada mau


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 13:11)

Boas, 

por aqui *48.0 mm* acumulados.

neste momento mais calmo, vai pingando..


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2012 às 13:41)

desde que começou a chover ontem já vou em 52 mm  . Neste momento não chove!


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 14:20)

Desde as 0h acumulados *26,9mm*...desde que começou este evento acumulados *47,4mm*...bem generoso o São Pedro...

Por agora sem chuva, *16,9ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 14:27)

Boa tarde

Por cá estamos agora em contenção de chuva. Acalmou bastante deste o início da manhã e por vezes a chuva cai mas fraca.
O vento também está relativamente calmo, por vezes moderado, com média de sul.

O acumulado é de *38,9 mm* desde as 00h; desde as 20h de ontem o total é de *55,9 mm*


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2012 às 14:34)

Boa tarde, noite e manhã marcados por períodos de chuva por vezes fortes, por agora vai chovendo moderadamente mas continua a alternar entre moderada/forte e acompanhada de vento moderado. 
Temperatura nos 20.2ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 14:45)

Depois da passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade que deu bons acumulados, agora é esperar pela 2a que deverá chegar mais coisa menos coisa na hora de ontem...

Esta sim parece-me capaz de aguaceiros mais fortes e talvez acompanhada de trovoada...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 14:53)

Cá está a prova do que disse anteriormente...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 15:19)

Em relação ao acumulado de ontem não houve grandes surpresas, como é habitual a costa oeste do Gerês, neste caso Lamas de Mouro voltou a acumular bem...Braga como é costume esteve próximo...
Parece-me que não deverá faltar muito para chegar a 2a linha, já está novamente o vento a aumentar de intensidade e céu bem mais escuro...


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 15:26)

Por agora muito nublado apenas, parece que vai continuar assim até ao fim do dia...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 15:31)

Já chove ainda que meio a medo...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 15:43)

O céu está preto a Oeste..


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 15:46)

Snifa disse:


> O céu está preto a Oeste..



Estará para breve...mais meia hora no máximo parece-me...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 15:50)

Chove moderado já =)


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 15:55)

Vem chuva do lado oeste realmente...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 16:06)

Por aqui chove muito forte neste momento!


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 16:06)

supercell disse:


> Vem chuva do lado oeste realmente...



Está agora a entrar em terra...vem mais a norte...


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 16:07)

E começou a chover, puxada a vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 16:11)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã...espectáculo =)


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 16:14)

Parece de noite aqui, que temporal...


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 16:17)

Por aqui ainda está relativamente calmo, nublado umas pingas a ameaçar e vento moderado.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 16:18)

Snifa disse:


> Parece de noite aqui, que temporal...



Chove moderado agora...diminui de intensidade, mas continua a cair bem...acumulados *7mm* em pouco tempo...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Out 2012 às 16:38)

Boas,

Por aqui 23,4mm desde as 00h, nos últimos 5 minutos chuva forte, agora acalmou.


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 16:46)

Agora veio um pouco de sol, mas continua nublado.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 16:52)

Chove fraco aqui, será de esperar ainda mais desta segunda linha que para já só nos atingiu de raspão...acumulados *35,0mm* desde as 0h...


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2012 às 17:30)

Boas, 
Por aqui a chuva não quer dar tréguas, já chove desde a 3 horas sem parar, por vezes com alguns períodos bem intensos. Que tarde! 
O vento tem soprado fraco, por vezes algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 17:40)

Por aqui esta muito nublado...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 17:59)

Volta a carregar o céu a oeste, parece-me que virá mais qualquer coisa...mesmo assim parece-me que esta 2a linha está abaixo do que era esperado...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 18:02)

Boas, 

por aqui o acumulado já vai em *53.6 mm*, de referir a fortíssima chuvada que ocorreu entre as 16:00h e 16:20 h 

De momento tudo mais calmo, vai pingando ocasionalmente, mas olhando ao satélite parece que vem lá outra vaga de chuva... a Oeste o céu vai também escurecendo bastante

A temperatura está nuns frescos 13.4 ºc


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 18:29)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade...


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 18:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Volta a chover com mais intensidade...



Está muito escuro o céu para Oeste, até parece que se trata de uma frente de rajada dado o alinhamento e baixa base da nuvem a avançar rápido...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 18:37)

Snifa disse:


> Está muito escuro o céu para Oeste, até parece que se trata de uma frente de rajada dado o alinhamento e baixa base da nuvem a avançar rápido...



Passou ligeiramente a SE daqui...lá para a zona de Santo Tirso e Trofa acredito que vai mesmo carregar bem...
Acumulado pouco mais de 1mm neste aguaceiro...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Out 2012 às 18:41)

Por Aqui em Felgueiras o dia tem sido uma desilusao.Apenas chuva fraca e de tarde o ceu esteve com boas abertas e quase sem chuva, mas parece-me pelo satelite que o melhor vem esta noite


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Out 2012 às 18:48)

Arrisquei uma chegada mais cedo, mas tarda em curvar mais um pouco a linha da frente...vamos acabar por ter um inicio de noite idêntico ao de ontem...assim espero pelo menos...


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 19:01)

Começa a chover.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 19:15)

Chove moderado por aqui


----------



## PauloSR (17 Out 2012 às 19:50)

Ora boa tardes!!

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, de momento não chove. Estão 13.8ºC.

O dia foi marcado por períodos de chuva moderada. Por volta das 17h caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte. Mas o dia de hoje ficou abaixo da minha espectativa.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## boneli (17 Out 2012 às 21:14)

ThaZouk disse:


> Ora boa tardes!!
> 
> Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, de momento não chove. Estão 13.8ºC.
> 
> ...



Isso é o que se chama ter as espectativas altas  .
Esta noite também promete e mais amanhã!! Vamos ver o que nos aguarda, mesmo assim tem sido uma boa rega aqui para a nossa região.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2012 às 21:33)

boneli disse:


> Isso é o que se chama ter as espectativas altas  .
> Esta noite também promete e mais amanhã!! Vamos ver o que nos aguarda, mesmo assim tem sido uma boa rega aqui para a nossa região.


Concordo contigo, este evento tem dado muita água aqui para a zona, e se esta próxima frente também descarregar bem, será um acumulado bem porreiro. 
Entretanto no radar do IM já se vê uma boa quantidade de precipitação no mar, já bem perto de Lisboa, será sem dúvida uma noite interessante, agora já para uma boa parte do continente.
Chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 21:34)

Boas noites, 

vai chovendo fraco, há minutos caiu um aguaceiro moderado de curta duração, sigo com *54.4 mm *acumulados

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *12.9 ºc *

máxima: *16.4 ºc *

*Actual*

temp 13.1 ºc 

Vento SSE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.0 hpa

Humidade:95%

olhando ao satélite,  parece-me que a frente se desloca  numa diagonal SW para NE.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Out 2012 às 21:44)

Por cá hoje 18,6mm


----------



## ruka (17 Out 2012 às 21:58)

chove torrencialmente


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 21:59)

ruka disse:


> chove torrencialmente



Que diluvio neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 22:02)

Está um caos lá fora, gotas enormes e a cair de forma torrencial 

*57.4 mm*


----------



## supercell (17 Out 2012 às 22:14)

Por aqui ainda nada, vou me preparar


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 22:24)

Boa noite

Bem, bem...chove e bem!

O povo anda contente agora que a chuva é substancial para todos. E ainda bem.
Estamos ainda em início da tradicional época *chuvícia*, mas a nosso contento parece que a chuva veio para ficar, ao contrário de outros anos em que tem teimado em aparecer de forma esporádica.

Lá ultrapassei os 50 mm, barreira que segundo as instâncias meteorológicas definem um dia muito chuvoso. Sigo agora com um *acumulado* de *50,3 mm*.
O vento é agora fraco.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 22:26)

Quase a chegar aos *60 mm* , vai chovendo moderado, sigo com *59.4 mm*

O fortíssimo aguaceiro de há minutos teve por segundos um rain rate de *197.5 mm/h*


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2012 às 22:27)

Chuva Fortíssima.

Rain Rate 69,4 mm/hr


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2012 às 22:29)

Que chova mais *47,2 mm *não chega, para o dia de hoje.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2012 às 22:30)

Snifa disse:


> Quase a chegar aos *60 mm* , vai chovendo moderado, sigo com *59.4 mm*
> 
> O aguaceiro de há momento teve por segundos um *rain rate* de *197.5 mm/h*



O _*rain rate*_ máximo que tive foi às 02.15h: 21,8 mm\h. Bahhhhhhh...baixinho!
Mas nessa altura acumulei cerca de 30 mm nas 1ªs 3 horas do dia. Foi uma chuva não muito forte mas constante.

Hoje está numa situação privilegiada. O ponto alto onde vives permite grandes diferenças em relação às restantes estações do Grande Porto. As elevações da cidade são quase como uma montanha


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 22:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> O _*rain rate*_ máximo que tive foi às 02.15h: 21,8 mm\h. Bahhhhhhh...baixinho!
> Mas nessa altura acumulei cerca de 30 mm nas 1ªs 3 horas do dia. Foi uma chuva não muito forte mas constante.
> 
> Hoje está numa situação privilegiada. O ponto alto onde vives permite grandes diferenças em relação às restantes estações do Grande Porto. As elevações da cidade são quase como uma montanha



Isto hoje tem sido só chuvadas bem fortes nesta zona, durante a madrugada a chuva em geral foi moderada e constante, mas quando se intensificava chovia quase torrencialmente, pelas 16:15 h uma chuvada enorme, e agora esta última que quase "assustava"...

Entretanto já ultrapassei os *60 mm* , sigo com *60.2 mm* e chove moderado


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2012 às 22:41)

Chuva Fraca neste momento e sigo com *48 mm* acumulados de precipitação até ao momento. Falta mais um bocadinho para ultrapassar o Aristocrata, veremos. 

Sigo com 14.1ºC, Vento Fraco a 1,6 km/h de SE e 1004,5 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Chuva Fraca neste momento e sigo com *48 mm* acumulados de precipitação até ao momento. Falta mais um bocadinho para ultrapassar o Aristocrata, veremos.
> 
> Sigo com 14.1ºC, Vento Fraco a 1,6 km/h de SE e 1004,5 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.





A estação do *Aristocrata *segue com *53.6 mm *

Podes ver aqui:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2


Por aqui sigo com *61.0 mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Out 2012 às 22:58)

Bem, a frente está a ganhar bom aspecto, veremos a sua evolução nas próximas horas, mas parece que será mais uma noite com bastante chuvinha. 
Chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2012 às 23:00)

Só digo até amanhã quando chegar aos 50 mm.


Sigo com chuva fraca e *49,0 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 23:26)

Pelos visto deve haver alguma actividade eléctrica na frente, ainda agora olhando para Oeste vi um pequeno clarão muito difuso e amarelado sobre o mar...

Olhando ao satélite parece haver uma zona mais activa prestes a entrar pelo litoral Norte..


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Out 2012 às 23:44)

Como o prometido é devido, até amanhã.

Chove moderado e sigo com *51,2 mm *acumulados sempre a aumentar e bem precisa a terra.

*13,6ºC *neste momento

Quem conseguir fotografar os clarões que segundo o Snifa viu sobre o mar, publique as fotografias aqui no fórum.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2012 às 23:59)

*62.0 mm* acumulados no dia de hoje, neste momento chove moderado, por vezes a  aumentar de intensidade.

Não voltei a avistar clarões.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Out 2012 às 00:08)

Despeço-me hoje com 60mm.

Contanto com os 18 de ontem já se pode considerar um bom evento.

Continua no entanto a chover moderado com períodos mais intensos.

Vamos lá ver o que rende!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2012 às 00:09)

Por aqui a chuva é uma constante, fraca mas sempre certinha, agradável de se ouvir como sempre.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2012 às 00:16)

Epá...não fui 1º!

O total foi de *56,9 mm* acumulados nesta 4ª feira. Interessante sem dúvida.
Por agora continua a chuva e parece-me que a frente está a avançar lentamente. Como é estreita penso que mais umas 2 horas de chuva e acabará, para dar lugar a aguaceiros - se se confirmar a previsão do IM, poderemos ainda ter uns aguaceiros eventualmente fortes até início da manhã.
E será um dia frio, atendendo à descida esperada das temperaturas. Samarras e agasalhos! Todos ao borralho!

*Atual
T: 11,0ºC
Hr: 89%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1005,0 hPa
Vento médio: 5,0 km\h de N
Rajada: 6,5 km\h*​
Chuvada mais intensa neste momento!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2012 às 00:50)

Bem, a chuva moderada continua e os acumulados prometem ser generosos.
Estive a ver novamente as imagens de satélite, nomeadamente as do SAT24, e o que eu pensava ser rápido talvez não o seja assim.
Algumas células estão a formar-se dentro da frente (aparentemente), sendo que esta frente está a deslocar-se no sentido SSO\NNE. Com esta trajectória e a arrastar muita humidade de zonas tão a sul (em relação à nossa zona), poderemos ter algumas surpresas.

Sigo com *4,1 mm* acumulados desde as 00h e *100 mm* neste mês de outubro - faltam 50 mm para atingir a média.

Vou dormir ao som da chuva...Até amanhã.


----------



## GabKoost (18 Out 2012 às 01:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sigo com *4,1 mm* acumulados desde as 00h e *100 mm* neste mês de outubro - faltam 50 mm para atingir a média.



Meta mais do que realista tendo em conta a noite de hoje e caso as previsões para a semana que vem sem mantenham.

Continua a chover a bom ritmo!


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2012 às 02:27)

A rega por aqui foi óptima...já a chegar aos 90mm em Outubro...coisa razoável a esta altura do mês...

Continua certinha lá fora...


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2012 às 07:25)

Bons dias, 

a noite trouxe mais alguma chuva,* 9.7 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

Outubro já ultrapassa os *100 mm* , sigo com *106.6 mm* desde o início do mês.

Está fresco, 10.4 ºc actuais ( mínima até ao momento *9.9 ºc* )

vai chovendo fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2012 às 07:55)

Boa dia

O início da noite foi um óptimo indutor do sono.
A chuva a cair de forma contínua foi muito agradável de ouvir...
Neste momento com céu encoberto e sem vento. Ainda não estamos na parte pós-frontal; o frio ainda não começou a entrar.
O acumulado de hoje é de *13,5 mm*

Tatual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Out 2012 às 09:28)

Bom dia

Céu muito cinzento a prometer chuva, desde as 00h 13 mm. No total desde terça às 00h, este evento rendeu 40.4mm. Nada tem haver com o do pessoal mais a norte, mas muito bom.

tatual: 12.9ºC


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2012 às 15:19)

Céu muito nublado apenas...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Out 2012 às 18:14)

Boa tarde,

Andei pela "rua" durante a noite e embora não fosse com grande intensidade choveu quase sem parar até às 6h da manhã...
O mar em Leça da Palmeira durante a noite andava bem revolto...

A tarde de hoje já foi mais agradável, algum frio mas sem precipitação, por agora o sol deu uma espreitadela Acumulados 89,4mm já neste Outubro...

Actuais *13,9ºc* e *76%* de humidade relativa...mínima de *11,2ºc*!


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2012 às 19:30)

Boa noite

Que calma...vento fraco e céu pouco a parcialmente nublado. Sem vislumbre de precipitação.


Dados atuais e extremos até agora:


----------



## supercell (18 Out 2012 às 19:55)

Dá para ver uma linha de nuvens a oeste ainda longe, e o mapa das descargas eléctricas apontou mais um ponto ainda distante no litoral no norte.


----------



## Estação SP (18 Out 2012 às 20:22)

A mínima já foi batida, a temperatura atual está nos *12,0ºC*


----------



## Paula (18 Out 2012 às 21:12)

Boa noite!

Dia fraco em termos de precipitação. Durante a tarde não pingou. Céu nublado, com abertas, e um frio que já obriga a tirar os agasalhos mais quentes do armário 


Atuais, 11.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2012 às 22:38)

Boas noites, 

hoje um dia mais calmo em termos de precipitação,apenas choveu durante a madrugada e princípio da manhã, esteve também bem mais fresco, com descida  notória da temperatura máxima.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.9 ºc* 

máxima: *13.1 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *10.2 mm*


*Actual
*
temp: 11.2 ºc 

Vento Nulo

Pressão:1005.3 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Céu com tendência a limpar.

*Acumulados de precipitação por aqui desde o início do evento
*
Dia 16/10 : *19.4 mm*

Dia 17/10: *62.0 mm*

Dia 18/10: *10.2 mm*

no total este episódio acumulou até ao momento: *91.6 mm*


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Out 2012 às 22:38)

Por cá 9,1ºC...


----------



## Minho (18 Out 2012 às 23:47)

Boa noite,

Por Melgaço a chuva não foi tão generosa como no litoral norte. Este episódio totalizou 52 mm. O mês de Outubro regista 79mm. 

A noite segue com 8.7ºC


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2012 às 01:55)

E depois da chuva, regressa o nevoeiro. O frio já se faz também sentir com os 9ºC actuais.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2012 às 07:27)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *7.2 ºc* 

Neste momento 7.4 ºc e bastante nevoeiro, bem fresca a manhã


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Out 2012 às 14:09)

As células a Oeste que são visiveis neste momento no radar e na rua são espectaculares.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Out 2012 às 18:32)

Boas,

O céu por aqui escureceu. aguardo chuva a quaquer momente e que sabe alguma trovoada.


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2012 às 19:11)

Muito escuro a Sul e a Este!


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2012 às 20:35)

Está a trovejar a Noroeste...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2012 às 20:49)

Boa noite

Há cerca de 1 hora choveu por aqui. Tratou-se de um aguaceiro fraco mas que deixou tudo molhado.
Para já nada acumulou.
O vento esteve fraco e o céu apresentou boas abertas após o nevoeiro do início da manhã ter dissipado.
Tempo fresco, mas normal para a época.

Normalmente os primeiros dias de temperaturas mais baixas no outono, são aqueles que sentimos como mais desagradáveis. Os nossos corpos ainda estão (mal) habituados a temperaturas de verão e por isso é normal considerarmos tempo frio estes dias. Mas, mais lá para a frente, estas temperaturas já serão muito suportáveis e, por vezes, serão agradáveis

*Extremos T
Tmín: 5,1ºC
Tmáx: 17,2ºC

Atual
T: 11,6ºC
Hr: 69%
P.orvalho: 6,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa
Vento calmo​*


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2012 às 20:55)

Já vi vários clarões no mar.


----------



## ruka (19 Out 2012 às 20:59)

supercell disse:


> Já vi vários clarões no mar.



deve ser daquela célula a oeste...


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2012 às 03:31)

A celula ali a olhar 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## supercell (20 Out 2012 às 09:31)

Esta ameno lá fora com sol forte e várias células no mar...


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2012 às 13:56)

Boa tarde, noite muito fria com 8,9ºC de mínima mas sem Chuva, por agora o dia prossegue frio com 15,0ºC, Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de N.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2012 às 19:15)

Fotos da Célula de ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Parece que não fui o único a fotografar esta belíssima célula!  Uma das mais majestosas que já vi sobre o Porto.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2012 às 23:04)

É verdade...ontem tivemos uma células bem interessantes a ficar à porta de entrar em terra...cerca das 22h30 estive na praia e era visível a NW um excelente espectáculo de trovoada


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2012 às 12:36)

Já chove fraco e parece que vai chover toda a tarde...


----------



## Paula (21 Out 2012 às 12:56)

Bom dia! 

Caíram as primeiras pingas à minutos, mas nem deu para molhar o chão.
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2012 às 13:05)

Boa tarde! Vim agora da Maratona dos Ossos Saudáveis  e pode-se dizer que S.Pedro deu uma ajuda aos organizadores porque deve estar prestes a começar a chover. Temperatura nos 16,7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2012 às 14:25)

Por aqui amanheceu solarengo mas a partir das 10h00 começou a fechar. Há pouco um ligeiro aguaceiro já deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## supercell (21 Out 2012 às 15:30)

A chuva já passou, agora está nublado, espero que para a noite volte a chuva...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2012 às 16:58)

E por aqui volta o sol.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2012 às 18:43)

Boa tarde

Como teem relatado, tivemos algumas pingas, de aguaceiros fracos, que apenas molharam o chão.
O vento tem-se mantido fraco.
Esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã deveremos ter mais alguma chuva, a questão é mesmo saber que quantidade. Parece-me que mais junto ao mar do que nestas regiões um pouco mais interiores. O posicionamento da depressão leva-me a crer que o litoral terá mais precipitação pela proximidade à banda nebulosa que vai passar junto ao litoral norte e centro.

Esta madrugada, o frio já deu uma pequena amostra do que teremos a partir de agora.

*Tmín: 4,5ºC (07.22h)
Tmáx: 19,5ºC (13.57h)*

*Atual
T: 15,9ºC
Hr: 73%
P.Orvalho: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1013,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h de SO
Rajada: 3,6 km\h*​


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2012 às 22:18)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *7.6 ºc *

máxima: *16.4 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *0.3 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 14.4 ºc 

Vento SE : 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.0 hpa

Humidade:  92 %


Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca ao início da tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Out 2012 às 22:36)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje não teve grandes factores relevantes, apenas a subida de temperatura que se fez sentir bastante, ainda por cima estou constipado. 
O dia esteve limpo de manhã, mas a meio desta encobriu, até que no final da tarde voltou a abrir e manteve-se pouco nublado. Não houve registo de precipitação.

Abraço.


----------



## Stinger (22 Out 2012 às 05:48)

Choviscou agora a noite por aqui


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2012 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Passo a partir de hoje a ter o meu escritório na bela cidade de Matosinhos, mesmo junto ao mercado.

  E posso afirmar que por volta das 7,00 horas caiu uma bela bátega de água, duração de cerca de 20 minutos.

  Agora não chove, mas o céu continua bastante encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2012 às 08:46)

Chove torrencialmente !  *5 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## GabKoost (22 Out 2012 às 10:36)

Sigo  com 6 mm nesta chuvosa manha.

Bom comeco para os dias que se vao seguir.

A ver vamos se nos aproximamos da media!


----------



## frederico (22 Out 2012 às 12:03)

Chove copiosamente neste momento no Porto.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2012 às 13:09)

Por cá acumulado de 11,1mm


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2012 às 13:12)

Por aqui *13.7 mm* acumulados até ao momento, fortíssima chuvada ocorreu pouco antes do meio dia..algumas tampas de saneamento saltaram 

Outubro segue com *121.1 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2012 às 13:36)

Pois é, havia modelos que só davam 2 mm aqui para o norte, e nós respondemos bem a esses modelos ao passa.los claramente, já levo 12.7 mm e continua a cair por vezes forte


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde!!!

Dia bastante quente , sigo com uns quentes *23,4ºC* e *73%* de Humidade Relativa.

A temperatura até ao momento tem subido significamente, dias de calor é sempre bom.

De manhã choveu forte cheguei a atingir um *rain rate* de *73,8 mm/hr* e tive um acumulado de *6,4 mm*.

Este mês já está próximo dos 100 mm, este mês já tenho acumulado* 95,2 mm*.


*Neste momento:*
Vento: SW a 11 km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 1015,0 hPa


----------



## Veterano (22 Out 2012 às 14:59)

Por Matosinhos não chove desde as 8.00 horas.


----------



## PauloSR (22 Out 2012 às 17:07)

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje fez duas caras  De momento estamos com céu muito nublado, mas o sol está à espreita! Porém, durante a manhã houve periodos de chuva forte. A temperatura atual é de* 22.2 ºC*. Quanto à temperatura máxima, fixou-se nos _23ºC_.

Continuação


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 17:55)

Muito escuro a oeste...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 17:57)

Ninguem relata da célula a Oeste de Aveiro parece ter actividade elétrica pois anda á volta dos 52 dBZ. Fotografem-na parece ser bem interessante, pois está a caminho de Aveiro.


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2012 às 18:01)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ninguem relata da célula a Oeste de Aveiro parece ter actividade elétrica pois anda á volta dos 52 dBZ. Fotografem-na parece ser bem interessante, pois está a caminho de Aveiro.



De momento ainda não foi registada actividade eléctrica nessa área. Uma nota: O Radar não serve para ver a actividade eléctrica, apenas indica as áreas de maior precipitação. Em caso de eventos convectivos pode ser um indicador de células mais severas que eventualmente poderão dar origem a trovoadas, mas apenas isso.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 18:03)

Está a trovejar, já dá para ouvir os estrondosos sons graves dos trovões, desloca-se para norte, e já está no litoral...


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 18:06)

supercell disse:


> Está a trovvejar, já dá para ouvir os estrondosos sons graves dos trovões, desloca-se para norte, e já está no litoral...



Acertei na previsão, o radar nunca erra( refiro-me aos máximos de reflectividade).

E ainda por cima não previam trovoada, os do IM.


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2012 às 18:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> Acertei na previsão, o radar nunca erra( refiro-me aos máximos de reflectividade).
> 
> E ainda por cima não previam trovoada, os do IM.



O que eu disse foi tão claro que prefiro nem tecer mais comentários.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2012 às 18:20)

Muito escuro para sul, o meu detector vai apitando e assinala descargas eléctricas com alguma frequência,está um tempo muito húmido e abafado....


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2012 às 18:24)

confirma s as nuvens negras e carregadas ainda não vi relâmpagos. O imi tem o satélite das 4 o que ajuda muito


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 18:27)

Snifa disse:


> Muito escuro para sul, o meu detector vai apitando e assinala descargas eléctricas com alguma frequência,está um tempo muito húmido e abafado....



Muito escuro também a Sul de Espinho, quem quiser caçar tempestades hoje é o dia, mas só dá para fotografar trovoada pessoal de Aveiro e talvez chuva.

Snifa o teu detector assinala descargas eléctricas muito frequentes onde? 
A Sul da Aí ou a célula que está a chegar aí, mais precisamente aquelas a Oeste.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 18:37)

Pessoal do Porto e norte de Aveiro litoral preparem-se pois a nuvem vai para o Norte...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2012 às 18:51)

supercell disse:


> Pessoal do Porto e norte de Aveiro litoral preparem-se pois a nuvem vai para o Norte...



Sim, mas o grosso da chuva está a ficar no mar. Penso que essa célula estará a produzir DEA's.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 19:08)

> Sim, mas o grosso da chuva está a ficar no mar. Penso que essa célula estará a produzir DEA's.



Boa parte da nuvem já está no Litoral e são bem visíveis as descargas ao longe no Norte...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2012 às 19:14)

Boas,
Por aqui  foi surpreendido logo ao sair de casa por um valente aguaceiro e com alguma trovoada, ouvi relatos de formação de grandes lençóis de água numa das vias rápidas principais de ligação a Braga e consecutivos acidentes. 
O resto da manhã foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados, por vezes bem fortes, acalmando com o final desta. 
Neste momento o céu mantém-se nublado e está escuro a sul. É de salientar a agradável sensação térmica.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 19:20)

Chove moderado


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 19:21)

A sul está negro também...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2012 às 19:22)

Avisto clarões a SO.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 19:28)

Trovoada por cima de mim, relampagos e raios.

Ouve-se o roncar dos trovões muito bem.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2012 às 19:29)

Novamente outro trovão e mais forte.


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 19:30)

> Novamente outro trovão e mais forte.



São duas células uma atrás da outra, preparem-se


----------



## dj_teko (22 Out 2012 às 19:37)

Até fui lá fora confirmar afirmativo


----------



## rfilipeg (22 Out 2012 às 19:40)

Aparentemente essa célula está a andar paralelamente à costa, portanto não deve de prosseguir terra a dentro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Muito longe daqui, para já, não sei a evolução da situação nas próximas horas, mas troveja bem.


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2012 às 19:47)




----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2012 às 19:51)

Chove forte e grosso  por aqui, *14.5 mm* acumulados , e que belo espectáculo de raios!


----------



## manchester (22 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Parque da Cidade do Porto, chuva moderada a forte persistente, relampagos bem visiveis...infelizmente nao trouxe maquina


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2012 às 20:00)




----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2012 às 20:01)

passou m tudo ao lado


----------



## budah (22 Out 2012 às 20:05)

Aqui pela Póvoa de Varzim acumulou ao longo do dia 10mm, destaco a temperatura que se fez sentir e o belo cenário de trovoada que dá a sensação estar mesmo aqui por cima dá cidade à já cerca de meia hora...


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2012 às 20:12)

Um vídeo curto : 720p fica mais nítido

[ame="http://youtu.be/AHWKGC_G0X0"]http://youtu.be/AHWKGC_G0X0[/ame]


O apito que se ouve  foi do detector Sky Scan na minha sala


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2012 às 20:12)

Por cá troveja...tempo quente 19,8C e 92HR...


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 20:29)

Por aqui apenas nublado...


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2012 às 20:30)

Belo video Snifa obrigado pela partilha já sabia que nos surpreendias!


----------



## supercell (22 Out 2012 às 20:42)

Parece que só volta a animação amanhã.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Out 2012 às 21:20)

Por cá parou a trovodada e um pouco de chuva que hoje já acumulou 12,9mm


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2012 às 22:06)

Boa noite, dia caracterizado por algumas chuvadas esporádicas, apanhei uma logo ao inicio da manhã, outra perto do meio dia e mais duas agora ao fim da tarde, o tempo neste momento após uma "pequena" trovoada aqui perto que ainda avistei uns relâmpagos está relativamente calmo. Temperatura nos 20,7ºC .

P.S: Belo raio Snifa


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2012 às 22:54)

Boas, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *13.6 ºc *

máxima: *20.8 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *14.7 mm*

*Actual*

temp:16.7 ºc

Vento SE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.9 hpa

Humidade: 98%

De momento não chove


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Ontem a precipitação registada por aqui ficou-se por uns simpáticos 10,7 mm.

Hoje o dia começou com céu limpo e temperatura agradável (*Tmín: 12,4ºC*).
O vento permanece fraco.


*Atual
T: 14,1ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa
Vento médio: 0,0 km\h
Rajada: 5,0 km\h*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2012 às 14:12)

Boas tardes,
Por aqui está um dia solarengo juntamente com um calor agradável, isto está bom é para constipações. 
O céu está pouco nublado, alguns cirros pairam no céu.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2012 às 14:31)

o tempo promete mas como sempre falha como o radar do im


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2012 às 14:48)

camrov8 disse:


> o tempo promete mas como sempre falha como o radar do im



Se calhar é melhor pedires explicações ao S.Pedro, o sacana anda a falhar...
 

Em relação ao radar, se estiveres a referir-te a não se conseguir aceder actualmente às imagens, penso que não é problema do radar, mas sim da página do IM andar sobrecarregada. Ou se calhar referes-te a nas últimas horas parecer estar em baixo o de Coruche, é possível, e esperemos bem que se resolva ainda hoje, pois dá jeito! Quanto a isso, somos muitos os que ficamos chateados com essa situação, é frustrante pois falha quando mais precisamos da página, mas o mais que se pode fazer é reclamar junto da entidade IM.

Ainda em relação à tua desilusão meteorológica, não tem motivo pelo menos para já, pois não é de esperar que chova até bem mais tarde (madrugada)....

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/mete...=OLIVEIRA DE AZEMEIS&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2012 às 15:13)

Não desfazendo dos algarvios e alentejanos o radar não mostra onde quero, eu pago impostos para aquilo funcionar


----------



## Veterano (23 Out 2012 às 17:14)

Por Matosinhos algum sol e muito abafado, cerca de 26º, com vento fraco.


----------



## PauloSR (23 Out 2012 às 19:16)

Dia de sol, sensação de tempo bastante abafado... Contudo, o céu acabou por ficar nublado a partir do meio da tarde.

Temperatura atual: *19.4ºC *



Maxima do dia: _27.7 °C_ | Mínima do dia: _11.9 °C_


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2012 às 20:43)

camrov8 disse:


> Não desfazendo dos algarvios e alentejanos o radar não mostra onde quero, *eu pago impostos* para aquilo funcionar



 Ainda bem que o fazes...
Como não pagas impostos na Galiza, não devias ter acesso ao radar da Meteogalicia, mas deixo-te o link.

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action

Última imagem:





Por vezes é muito útil.


----------



## João Soares (23 Out 2012 às 21:07)

Boa noite!
Dia bastante abafado durante a tarde com a entrada de nuvens altas ao final da tarde. 
A noite começa relativamente quente, 22C 
O vento sopra fraco com rajadas noderadas de NO.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2012 às 21:16)

Boas noites, 

hoje foi um dia bastante abafado, céu por vezes muito nublado com nuvens altas.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *15.8 ºc *

máxima:* 23.8 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 20.9 ºc 

Vento ESE : 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1011.0 hpa

Humidade: 69%

Está uma noite tropical e algo abafada 

Mais um video( curto) da trovoada de ontem:

[ame="http://youtu.be/skEk8XLd-Yg"]http://youtu.be/skEk8XLd-Yg[/ame]


----------



## CptRena (23 Out 2012 às 21:33)

Boa noite

Dia abafado por aqui. Até começou com céu quase limpo ou limpo mas acabou nublado a muito nublado.
A ver o que esta massa de ar tropical vai favorecer no dia de amanhã. Eu até já estou com medo do que para aí vem.


----------



## supercell (23 Out 2012 às 22:19)

Ar abafado lá fora... por agora algumas nuvens.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2012 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Nebulosidade do tipo alto, vento fraco de *E* e temperatura quase tropical, são o mote desta noite.
Muito muito agradável esta noite, bem melhor que 80\90% das noites ditas de verão.
Quanto à chuva, nem vê-la. Esperemos ser contemplados com alguma, embora não seja muito propícia numa situação com depressão localizada um pouco a sul daquilo que nos dá mais animação aqui ao litoral norte. De qualquer forma, as zonas mais encostadas ao mar poderão eventualmente ver algum evento mais interessante (o exemplo captado pelo *Snifa* fala por si)

*Tmín: 12,4ºC (08.06h)
Tmáx: 25,1ºC (14,38h)​*
*Atual
T: 19,5ºC
Hr: 45%
P.Orvalho: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa
Vento médio: 7,6 km\h de E
Rajada: 10,4 km\h*​


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Out 2012 às 23:55)

Boa Noite!!!

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi 27,3ºC, muito calor que se fez hoje.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2012 às 00:04)

Boa noite, dia muito agradável por aqui com uma máxima de 23,8ºC e vento quase nulo, a destacar a nebulosidade alta que se formou ao final da tarde.
Por agora a temperatura oscila entre os 20ºC e os 21ºC com 20,2ºC de momento, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de E.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 00:17)

Boa noite a todos!

20ºC de momento. Mas que rica noite!

Continuação!


----------



## João Soares (24 Out 2012 às 02:38)

Parece um noite de Verão! 
Vento constante de Leste e temperatura nos 21.5ºC


----------



## Fi (24 Out 2012 às 05:01)

João Soares disse:


> Parece um noite de Verão!
> Vento constante de Leste e temperatura nos 21.5ºC



E mantê-se assim apesar do aguaceiro que caiu há cerca de 5 minutos.


----------



## CptRena (24 Out 2012 às 05:12)

Radar com nome das localidades das EMAs em http://renatocasqueira.pt.vu

Custou mas foi!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2012 às 08:17)

Bom dia

Para já temos apenas ar seco, arrastado por um vento fraco a moderado, por vezes com rajadas.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado a encoberto por nebulosidade média-alta.
A precipitação neste momento deverá estar cingida apenas ao interior do Alto-Minho e contrafortes da Peneda-Gerês.
Esperemos alguma coisa, mas a probabilidade é baixa.
Última imagem do radar da meteogalicia:









*Atual
T: 19,4ºC
Hr: 45%
P.Orvalho: 7,0ºC
Pressão: 1007,0 hPa
Vento médio: 6,5 km\h de ESE
Rajada: 14,0 km\h (rajada máx: 33,5 km\h às 06.42h)​*


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2012 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Ambiente abafado e sombrio, com muitas nuvens a desfilar no céu. Já caíram uns inofensivos pingos.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2012 às 08:48)

Bons dias,

por aqui acabaram de cair umas pingas grossas, vem muito escuro de Sul e Sudoeste.

Ambiente abafado


----------



## xes (24 Out 2012 às 09:35)

Aqui em Grijó choveu forte durante 2 ou 3 min e parou completamente.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2012 às 09:42)

Chove forte por aqui e pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão distante e abafado...


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2012 às 10:51)

Chove torrencialmente!

e TROVEJA !


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2012 às 11:03)

Olhando ao tipo de nuvens, e comparando com aquilo que tivemos aqui, eu diria que voçes tem nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, enquanto que nós tivemos nuvens creio estratiformes, espero não me estar a equivocar, e assim sendo a suposta severidade a acontecer será mais no litoral norte e centro do que a sul, tal como eu haveria referido ontem, o norte não se poderia descartar no dia de hoje.

Penso mesmo que aí hoje até vai chover bem mais do que aqui, não olhando aos modelos mas sim olhando ao tipo de nuvens que voçes tem aí nessa zona !


----------



## boneli (24 Out 2012 às 11:08)

Aqui por Braga está escuro escuro...começou agora a  !!! Vamos lá ver o que ai vem.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Out 2012 às 11:21)

Chove bem aqui por Braga e já troveja.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 11:29)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso chove bem e o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade. Parece noite tal a escuridão. Trovoada nada... Vamos aguardar



*EDIT 11:31* - Chove torrencialmente. Impressionante a quantidade de agua que cai na Póvoa de Lanhoso


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2012 às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Por Braga depois de uma valente chuvada, por agora acalmou e apenas troveja.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2012 às 11:47)

Bom dia, valente chuvada acompanhada de trovoada eram sensivelmente 11h, pelo caminho observei bastantes lençóis de água pela cidade, nuvens essencialmente de desenvolvimento vertical. 
Por agora continua a chover agora mais fraco, vento fraco a moderado de SE e temperatura de 18,3ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2012 às 11:48)

Por aqui lá choveu, por vezes moderado mas de curta duração, com um *acumulado* "monstruoso" de apenas *3,0 mm*.
Vá lá, vá lá...nem com 1 mm contava

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com aspecto de célula escura e vigorosa para *NE* - talvez seja parte da célula que atinge\atingiu a Póvoa de Lanhoso e zonas adjacentes.
A temperatura desceu um pouco, agora tenho *16,5º*


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 12:13)

Por agora tudo bem mais calmo, após a muita chuva que se precipitou nesta zona... A trovoada essa foi dispersa e ao lá "mais ao longe".

Continuação


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2012 às 13:51)

Por aqui passou uma célula ás 11:30 h com trovoada e chuva intensa mas de curta duração, 3.5 mm acumulados


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 15:17)

Por aqui nada mais do que uns aguaceiros durante a manhã...
Agora apenas nublado...


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 15:45)

O céu abriu e o vento está moderado.


----------



## xes (24 Out 2012 às 17:19)

Aqui choveu de manha, o resto da tarde não se passa nada.


----------



## PauloSR (24 Out 2012 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, tirando o periodo compreendido entre as 11h15 - 12h, nada a reportar. Reina a absoluta calmaria... Céu povoado com diversas camadas de nuvens, algumas "caminhando" em velocidade cruzeiro.

*19.2 °C* de momento.



Extremos do dia: Tmax: _22.8 °C_ | Tmin: _15.2 °C_

Continuação


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 18:28)

Por aqui nada de especial, apenas céu com algumas nuvens...


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2012 às 19:10)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia foi marcado apenas por um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada, quando pouco passava das 10 e meia. A parte mais activa da célula passou algo de raspão à cidade de Braga, mas deu para ouvir trovões bem potentes, não vi nenhum relâmpago pois estava em aulas. O resto do dia foi algo solarengo, algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, mas não passou disso. 
Neste momento o céu mantém-se nublado, de salientar nuvens escuras a sul e a NE.


----------



## Paula (24 Out 2012 às 20:02)

Boa noite.

Tarde calma por Braga, com a animação a passar toda ao lado. 
Deixo aqui uma foto desta tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2012 às 21:16)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia ficou marcado por alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a manhã. Durante a tarde o sol apareceu por várias vezes e a temperatura aumentou consideravelmente, ou pelo menos a sensação de calor, em relação ao período da manhã.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Out 2012 às 21:20)

Por cá acumulou 1,3mm pela manha...


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2012 às 22:05)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *16.0 ºc *

máxima: *21.1 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *5.6 mm*

*Actual
*
temp: 16.7ºc 

Vento SE :11 Km/h

Pressão: 1005.9 hpa

Depois da chuva e trovoada da manhã não voltou a chover, neste momento o detector vai apitando, alguns clarões muito difusos e pouco frequentes são visíveis para Oeste e Sudoeste..


----------



## supercell (24 Out 2012 às 22:15)

> alguns clarões muito difusos e pouco frequentes são visíveis para Oeste e Sudoeste..



Fui ver se vi alguma coisa, mas não consegui ver nada..


----------



## CptRena (24 Out 2012 às 22:55)

Snifa disse:


> Depois da chuva e trovoada da manhã não voltou a chover, neste momento o detector vai apitando, alguns clarões muito difusos e pouco frequentes são visíveis para Oeste e Sudoeste..





supercell disse:


> Fui ver se vi alguma coisa, mas não consegui ver nada..



Também não se vê nada, ou não se via, quando fui espreitar. Mas o meu detector fartou-se de "apitar" também; para esclarecer o meu detector é um Grundig Satellit 2000 em onda longa. E vou seguindo no mapa de DEA do meteogalicia


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2012 às 23:10)

CptRena disse:


> Também não se vê nada, ou não se via, quando fui espreitar. Mas o meu detector fartou-se de "apitar" também; para esclarecer o meu detector é um Grundig Satellit 2000 em onda longa. E vou seguindo no mapa de DEA do meteogalicia



Aqui consigo visualizar clarões na direcção Oeste , mas são muito longe e pouco intensos/frequentes.Olhando ao satélite há uma linha de instabilidade ao largo, mas devido ao seu deslocamento faz grande "cerimónia" para entrar em terra..







Veremos as próximas horas..


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2012 às 23:39)

Aguardamos com muita expectativa! E algum receio... tornados só em zonas despovoadas por favor!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2012 às 23:41)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje
> *
> ...


Boa noite,
Confirmo Snifa, apenas vi três desses pequenos clarões a oeste , mas como disseste, são pouco frequentes. Mesmo assim estarei alerta, vamos ver como a situação evolui. 
Neste momento reina a lua.


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2012 às 00:02)

Noite muito calma! 
Praticamente não sopra o vento, a lua brilha la fora e as estrelas a sarampintar o céu.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Out 2012 às 00:25)

Boa noite

Por aqui passou tudo ao lado, acabei o dia com 0.0mm 
Espero que hoje (Quinta-feira) corra melhor, pelo menos a imagem de satélite promete.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Out 2012 às 04:31)

Começa neste momento a chover por aqui!


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2012 às 08:26)

Bom aguaceiro agora..


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Out 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento é fraco, por vezes moderado de *E*.
Já aqui tivemos precipitação, principalmente na faixa Paços de Ferreira-Paredes-Penafiel, mas fraca, há coisa de 1h30m. Fraca acumulação, que no meu caso foi de quase 0,5 mm (pluviómetro manual).

*Atual
T: 17,7ºC
Hr: 58%
P.Orvalho: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1003,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,4 km\h
Rajada: 19,4 km\h​*


----------



## xes (25 Out 2012 às 14:48)

Boas por aqui nada, chuva 1.0mm hoje vento nada, trovoada nada, contudo a pressao já vai nos 994.8hPa

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 15:09)

xes disse:


> Boas por aqui nada, chuva 1.0mm hoje vento nada, trovoada nada, contudo a pressao já vai nos 994.8hPa
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA5



Atenção que essa pressão está mal calibrada 

O valor em todas as estações envolventes ronda os 1000hPa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2012 às 15:25)

Boas tardes.
Por aqui a madrugada foi calma, não choveu, tal como os modelos e previsões em geral indicavam. A manhã já foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros, a maioria fracos e também algum vento. Para esta tarde, espero ver ainda alguns aguaceiros, e quem saiba alguma trovoada, pelo menos há condições para tal. 
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## xes (25 Out 2012 às 15:47)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção que essa pressão está mal calibrada
> 
> O valor em todas as estações envolventes ronda os 1000hPa.



Duvido muito, estive a ver 4 estacoes perto de mim, e apenas uma tinha a 1000hPa, as outras estavam todas dentro dos valores da minha.


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 15:55)

xes disse:


> Duvido muito, estive a ver 4 estacoes perto de mim, e apenas uma tinha a 1000hPa, as outras estavam todas dentro dos valores da minha.



xes não é uma questão de dúvidas... é uma evidência. Todas as estações oficiais (que estão a debitar dados) estão nos 1000hPa... E se duvidas houvesse vê o meteograma para perto da tua localização: http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/mete...santa maria da feira&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m


----------



## xes (25 Out 2012 às 15:57)

Porreiro então todas as estações a minha volta estão mal, já agora como é que calibro isto?


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 16:03)

xes disse:


> Porreiro então todas as estações a minha volta estão mal, já agora como é que calibro isto?



A única coisa em comum entre diferentes modelos de estações é a altura em que a calibração deve ser feita. Tal deve acontecer em períodos de tempo estável, ou seja, sem oscilações no valor da pressão. Nessa altura a melhor táctica é ajustar ao valor da estação oficial de referência mais próxima. 

Sobre o modo de tal ser feito depende da estação, mas deixo-te este tópico para consulta e/ou colocares dúvidas: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...acao-meteorologica-calibrar-pressao-1596.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Out 2012 às 16:31)

Chove moderado por aqui.


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2012 às 22:05)

Começa a chover...


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Out 2012 às 22:28)

Boa Noite!!

Sigo com *17,3ºC*, *78% *de Humidade Rel., Vento *Fraco* a *5 km/h *de *SW *e *999,3 hPa *de Pressão Atmosférica.

Precipitação acumulada do dia de hoje até ao momento: *2,6 mm*

Precipitação mensal do mês de Outubro até ao momento: *100,2 mm*

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: 21,3 ºC*

*Temperatura Mínima: 17,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2012 às 22:31)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *14.1 ºc* 

máxima: *18.9 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *3 mm*


*Actual
*
temp: 14.9 ºc 

Vento ESE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 999.9 hpa

Humidade: 89%


Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado , alguma chuva em especial a partir da tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Out 2012 às 22:37)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas de 19 km/h de SW até agora e continua a aumentar.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Out 2012 às 22:38)

Por cá acumulou 3,6mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Out 2012 às 00:10)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi pouco interessante, assim como o evento em geral, ou seja, de acordo com as previsões. Óbvio que queria ver um pouco mais, mas também fico contente pela boa chuvada que caiu no centro e sul do continente, fazia bastante falta.
Neste momento a noite segue calma, algumas nuvens e está fresco.

Abraço.


----------



## Stinger (26 Out 2012 às 05:29)

E chove e chove por aqui 

Que bommm


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2012 às 07:23)

Bons dias, 

muita chuva forte por aqui, sigo já com *20.8 mm* acumulados 

Pelo satélite há uma célula práticamente estática sobre esta região, e está a descarregar bem!

Outubro com *151.5 mm* acumulados, já ultrapassa a média! (tendo como referência os *138.1 mm *Porto-S/Gens 1971/2000 ) 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=13&cidadeID=14


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2012 às 08:22)

Chove com grande intensidade neste momento! Sem dúvida um Outubro memorável para a Invicta!


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2012 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Madrugada e manhã com muita chuva, trazida pelo vento de sul. Temperatura junto ao mar de 16,4º.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2012 às 08:45)

*28 mm* acumulados, e chove, chove.....


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Out 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Por aqui também chove continuadamente há várias horas. Sem muita intensidade mas o certo é que vai acumulando de forma interessante. Não contaríamos com isto no dia de hoje. Mas o facto é que a célula que nos afecta tem estado a deslocar-se muito lentamente, bem como o centro da pequena depressão a oeste que está quase estático, começando agora a entrar pelo litoral centro.
O vento é fraco\calmo de ENE.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: *21,1 mm* - com isto atingi a média do mês que ronda os 150 mm (aprox.)

*Atual
T: 14,7ºC
Hr: 89%
P.Orvalho: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1001,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h de ENE
Rajada: 4,7 km\h​*
Após isto, teremos o manto de nuvens lentamente a abrir, o sol a aparecer, e amanhã já deveremos ter céu pouco nublado. No domingo o frio será uma realidade, mas temperado com o sol que brilhará durante todo o dia - *de noite* não será bem assim!


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 12:17)

Bom dia

Finalmente decidiu chover com C grande hoje. Desde a madrugada tem dado aguaceiros bons, não muito fortes. A pressão atmosférica encontra-se bem baixa.

O centro do ciclone está neste momento sobre aqui


----------



## João Soares (26 Out 2012 às 13:24)

Boa Tarde! 

Choveu bem durante a madrugada e manhã. Acumulado 25 mm.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2012 às 13:30)

Boas, 

neste momento já com abertas, *29.5 mm* acumulados, boa rega durante a manhã


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2012 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!

Acordei, e ao contrário do que pensava, não estava a chover. 
O chão, esse, estava molhado pelo que deve ter chovido ao inicio da manhã.

Neste momento o sol espreita entre as nuvens e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Veterano (26 Out 2012 às 14:15)

Por Matosinhos já com sol, algumas nuvens preguiçosas e ambiente ainda morno.


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2012 às 14:16)

Copiosos os do meteogalicia


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde, manhã muito chuvosa por aqui depois de ontem o evento não ter sido grande coisa nesta região, neste momento Céu parcialmente nublado, Vento fraco a moderado de NE e temperatura nos 19,7ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2012 às 19:48)

Boa tarde,

Já de regresso ao grande litoral norte, madrugada e manhã de muita chuva...atendendo que só começou a chover por volta das 5h...tivemos uma bela de uma rega...acumulados *23,2mm*

Outubro já vai com 130,8mm, bela surpresa este final de Outubro...

A tarde foi tranquila, o céu foi limpando gradualmente...e a pressão atmosférica subindo...actuais *16,6ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Out 2012 às 08:53)

Cá por cima nada de chuva...


----------



## supercell (27 Out 2012 às 12:11)

Céu limpo.  Sol


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2012 às 12:22)

Boas,
Por aqui dia de sol com algumas nuvens a norte. O factor mais relevante até agora é o vento, que sopra fraco a moderado e bem fresco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2012 às 13:34)

Rajadas de vento bem fortes neste momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2012 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,

Manhã de céu pouco nublado, actuais *19,2ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa..


----------



## João Soares (28 Out 2012 às 01:20)

Levantou-se uma ventania. Que frio!

13.9ºC


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2012 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Manhã muito solarenga acompanhada de algum vento bem fresquinho!
E com uma hora a menos, não esquecer.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Out 2012 às 09:50)

Por cá amanheceu com 6,2ºC... e agora vento moderado de SE...


----------



## supercell (28 Out 2012 às 11:04)

Está vento moderado e um frio que gela...


----------



## Estação SP (28 Out 2012 às 13:39)

Rajada Máxima atingida durante a madrugada foi de *55km/h de E*


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2012 às 16:46)

Boas tardes.
Por aqui dia de céu limpo com vento fraco, que à sombra incomoda bastante, portanto hoje só ao solinho. 
Esta noite promete ser bem fria.


----------



## Paula (28 Out 2012 às 18:13)

Boas tardes.

Dia de sol por Braga. Durante a tarde o vento aumentou de intensidade, ficando mais desconfortável andar lá fora. 

Atual: 12.8ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Out 2012 às 18:48)

Paula disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Dia de sol por Braga. Durante a tarde o vento aumentou de intensidade, ficando mais desconfortável andar lá fora.
> 
> Atual: 12.8ºC



Boa tarde,

A cidade de Braga ainda retém algum calor. 

Nos arredores de Braga a temperatura já é bem mais baixa....

Temp atual: 9.3ºC


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Out 2012 às 19:02)

Esta noite/madrugada promete registos de Temp. Mínimas negativas super interessantes no Norte para a época (Ainda estamos em Outubro!!!!).

Os suspeitos do costume (Lamas de Mouro, Montalegre, Vinhais) estão na linha de mira......   

A precipitação essa deverá entrar nas próximas 48 horas e ajudar talvez o elemento Branco a fazer a sua maior aparição nas serras mais altas do Norte a partir dos 1200-1300m.....

Cmps.


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Out 2012 às 19:04)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> A precipitação essa deverá entrar nas próximas 48 horas e ajudar talvez o elemento Branco a fazer a sua maior aparição nas serras mais altas do Norte a partir dos 1200-1300m.....
> 
> Cmps.



Por onde é que a precipitação vai entrar, é que no satélite não observo nada de especial?


----------



## Paula (28 Out 2012 às 19:07)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A cidade de Braga ainda retém algum calor.
> 
> ...



É verdade, sim, até porque ao sol se estava mesmo bem 
Mas o vento não ajuda nada e parece que "corta"


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Out 2012 às 19:18)

Rainstorm disse:


> Por onde é que a precipitação vai entrar, é que no satélite não observo nada de especial?



Boa tarde Caro Rainstorm,

Atualmente com o Anticiclone centrado na Biscaia não é possível entrar nada por cá com esse autêntico escudo protetor. 

Como disse nas próximas 48 horas (mais concretamente na tardinha de Terça-Feira as coisas devem mudar por cá com o que já foi referido pelos restantes colegas).

Bom Domingo a todos.....


----------



## Rainstorm (28 Out 2012 às 19:28)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro Rainstorm,
> 
> Atualmente com o Anticiclone centrado na Biscaia não é possível entrar nada por cá com esse autêntico escudo protetor.
> 
> ...



Eu sei, mas o I.M prevê já para amanhã chuva fraca a moderada??


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Out 2012 às 19:42)

Rainstorm disse:


> Eu sei, mas o I.M prevê já para amanhã chuva fraca a moderada??



Sim, de acordo com vários modelos podemos já contar com precipitação amanhã (Segunda-Feira) ao início da noitinha.


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

*extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *8.0 ºc *

máxima: *14.7 ºc* 


*Actual*

temp: 9.4 ºc 

Vento ENE: 6 km/h

Pressão: 1017.5 hpa

Humidade: 69%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, algum vento por vezes com rajadas de NE , neste momento vai arrefecendo


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Boa noite

O frio já nos faz companhia.
O dia foi marcado pelo céu limpo e pelo vento constante a trazer "ares" mais arrefecidos do centro da Europa.
Para 1º episódio de frio, nada mau. Deverá sair como entrou: rápido, logo após a vinda da precipitação nos próximos dias. De qualquer forma, temos de nos habituar a ele, pois também o Outono é uma estação fria.

Neste momento tenho *3,7ºC*

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:







P.S.: *Snifa*, que pontaria rapaz. À mesma hora e no mesmo minuto...acho que já aconteceu mais vezes. Há pouco movimento mas por vezes congestiona-se o tráfego. Se saísse-mos de carro às 3 ou 4 da matina, sem trânsito na estrada ainda nos espetávamos...


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2012 às 23:17)

Desce bem, *8.5 ºc* neste momento.

A ver se a mínima é batida nos próximos minutos ..


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2012 às 23:28)

Noite bem fria por aqui, provavelmente será a mínima mais baixa deste Outono. 
E não é necessária luz pública, hoje temos lua cheia. 

Abraço.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2012 às 23:35)

Dia de céu limpo...mas a novidade foi a ventania durante a madrugada, que por um lado não permitiu baixar mais a temperatura, mas por outro criou uma sensação térmica bem baixa...

Mínima de *9,4ºc*, para uma máxima de *15,8ºc*...

Por agora tudo calmo, actuais *10,3ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2012 às 23:40)

Sigo com *3,4 ºC* (há pouco 3,3ºC) e o vento está fraco de NNE.
O luar está hoje brilhante...


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Out 2012 às 00:58)

Lamas de Mouro às 0h já com *-0,5ºc*!


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Out 2012 às 01:49)

Noite de vento nulo e céu limpo...teremos inversão térmica quase na certa...Lamas de Mouro começa a subir e as localidade nos vales a baixar...


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2012 às 07:24)

Bons dias, 

mínima de *5.4 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 5.6 ºc 

Vento: E : 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Céu limpo, mas a Oeste sobre o mar já é visível bastante nebulosidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2012 às 07:47)

Bom dia

*1,5ºC* neste momento e mínima de *1,2ºC* pelas 06.34h.
Neste momento o vento é calmo, num amanhecer com muito sol


----------



## Veterano (29 Out 2012 às 08:33)

Bom dia. Para já 9,8º, muito sol e vento fraco. Um belo dia de Outono!


----------



## CptRena (29 Out 2012 às 17:43)

Bom final de tarde

Começou a pingar por aqui 
E está fresco


----------



## supercell (29 Out 2012 às 17:55)

> Começou a pingar por aqui



Confirmo, parece que vai aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Out 2012 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,

De momento, *11.8 °C*. Já chuviscou um pouco, mas de momento nada.

Extremos do dia: Tmin:	_0.9 °C_| Tmax:_20.3 °C_

Continuação!


----------



## supercell (29 Out 2012 às 19:54)

Parou de chover.


----------



## xes (29 Out 2012 às 20:56)

Começou a chover aqui.


----------



## CptRena (29 Out 2012 às 21:08)

Por aqui já parou, para agora, porque parece que vem lá mais células pelo que se vê no radar.
Também estão a haver algumas DEA segundo o meteo galicia e o meu rádio 
Venha de lá mais água!


----------



## supercell (29 Out 2012 às 21:27)

O IM já marca alguns pontos de descargas eléctricas a oeste no mar...
Venha a chuva que por agora não chove nada..


----------



## CptRena (29 Out 2012 às 22:28)

Chuva e alguma trovoada ao longe audível


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Out 2012 às 22:37)

CptRena disse:


> Chuva e alguma trovoada ao longe audível



Os máximos de refletividade do radar confirmam trovoada, existem lá manchas a Oeste de ti avermelhadas, se chegarem aí vão ter festa da grossa e poderá cair granizo de pequenas dimensões. Atenção ao radar!


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2012 às 22:58)

Que rica chuva que vai caindo em terras Canidelense!


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2012 às 23:03)

João Soares disse:


> Que rica chuva que vai caindo em terras Canidelense!



Aqui chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2012 às 23:17)

*4.6 mm* acumulados em escassos minutos, neste momento chove mais moderado.

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *5.4 ºc *

máxima: *14.7 ºc *


*Actual*

temp: 10.9 ºc 

Vento SE: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1004.3 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 93 %


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Out 2012 às 23:59)

Boa noite.
Chove moderado por aqui. 

Edit: chove com intensidade !


----------



## Snifa (29 Out 2012 às 23:59)

*7.4 mm* e volta a chover com intensidade!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Out 2012 às 00:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa noite.
> Chove moderado por aqui.
> 
> Edit: chove com intensidade !



Confirmo pela vertente sul de Braga chove com mais intensidade neste preciso momento (00H12).  

Dados atuais:

Temp. Atual: 11ºC
Pressão: 1002hPa
HR: 82%


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2012 às 00:21)

Chove sem parar, alguns períodos bem fortes. 

Edit(00:24): Bem, que chuvada neste momento !


----------



## PauloSR (30 Out 2012 às 00:24)

Boa noite,

Chove (e bem...) pela Póvoa de Lanhoso! Que maravilha ouvi-la


----------



## boneli (30 Out 2012 às 00:40)

Boa noite.

Certinha a cair!!!!
Que maravilha.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Out 2012 às 00:48)

Foram cerca de 40 minutos de chuva intensa e contínua, por agora enfraqueceu, mas parece querer voltar.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2012 às 02:22)

Boa madrugada

A chuva mantêm-se certinha, moderada.
O acumulado é de *10,4 mm *desde as 00h. Ontem o acumulado foi de *4,3 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco.
Apesar da chuva, está bastante fresco a esta hora - apenas *10,1ºC*

Imagem das massas de ar de há pouco:







Observa-se claramente a intrusão de ar frio numa atmosfera carregada de ar mais temperado, contribuindo para a "pequena ciclogénese" ao largo da nossa costa.


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2012 às 07:21)

Bons dias, 

por aqui a madrugada acumulou *10.4 mm* , choveu por vezes forte, neste momento cai um aguaceiro. 

Temperatura : 9.6 ºc ( mínima até ao momento *9.3 ºc *)

Vento ESE : 10 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.1 hpa

Humidade: 96%

*178 mm* acumulados até ao momento neste mês de Outubro


----------



## supercell (30 Out 2012 às 07:43)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado..


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Out 2012 às 14:25)

Boa Tarde!!!

Sigo com Céu Pouco Nublado e uns agradáveis 17,4ºC e 999,4 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica.
Vento Fraco a 6 km/h de Norte.

Aqui vão duas fotos do Céu a Sueste e a Sul:


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *9.3 ºc * 

máxima: *14.2 ºc *

Precipitação acumulada: *10.7 mm*

*Actual*

temp: 9.9 ºc 

Vento: NE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.5 hpa

Humidade: 86%

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, chuva por vezes forte ( por curtos periodos ) durante a madrugada


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2012 às 23:18)

Boa noite

Temos uma situação de acalmia, com céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE e o frio a regressar com a chegada da noite.
O *acumulado de precipitação* ficou-se nos *10,4 mm*, em 2 horas de chuva moderada.

*Extremos
Tmín: 4,4ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 14,8ºC (12.19h)

Atual
T: 4,4ºC
Hr: 80%
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1002,0 hPa
Vento médio: 3,2 km\h
Rajada: 4,0 km\h​*


----------



## boneli (31 Out 2012 às 17:28)

Boa tarde....muito calmo tanto aqui o forum como o tempo aqui em Braga!!!
Tudo à espera da dita cuja.


----------



## João Soares (31 Out 2012 às 18:16)

Algumas fotos de hoje tiradas em Canidelo:


----------



## CptRena (31 Out 2012 às 21:25)

Boas fotos 

Por aqui foi um dia que ao sol esturrava e à sombra gelava. Durante a manhã ainda passearam algumas nuvens mais sombreiras.
Agora está fresco e um luar com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2012 às 22:06)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
mínima: *5.2 ºc *

máxima: *14.8 ºc *

*Actual*

temp: 13.9 ºc 

Vento:SSW: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1001.5 hpa

Humidade: 82%

O dia começou frio, algum nevoeiro em certas zonas, durante a tarde céu por vezes muito nublado, mas sem chuva.

PS-Boas fotos *João Soares*


----------

